# The 2018 Moderator Election Smack Talking Thread



## AWP (Sep 23, 2018)

Last year's was so damn weak. I need you to step up. The board needs you to step up. If your A game sucks, may I suggest Security Forces or Cav Scout.






Remember, there are winners and there are Nickelback fans.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 23, 2018)

AWP said:


> Remember, there are winners and there are Nickelback fans.


This statement brought to us by the Department of Redundancy Department.  Same, same.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 23, 2018)

Gotta wait for people to wake/sober up to see who is brave enough...


----------



## Topkick (Sep 23, 2018)

AWP said:


> If your A game sucks, may I suggest Security Forces or Cav Scout.





AWP said:


> Remember, there are winners and there are Nickelback fans



Cav Scouts are the Army's stepchildren, so yeah, we even take Nickelback fans.


----------



## AWP (Sep 23, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Cav Scouts are the Army's stepchildren, so yeah, we even take Nickelback fans.



Any group that accepts Nickelback fans deserves to be loaded into a cannon and fired into the sun. Muzzle, not breech, fuck y'all. Take the rod.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 23, 2018)

Wait...I've got another hour of hitting myself on the head with a hammer...then I'll be primed for the festivities.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 23, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> This statement brought to us by the Department of Redundancy Department...



...And the Natural Guard.

You've been Firesigned, bro.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 23, 2018)

Over 30 years ago, my major competition as moderator (whose name I cannot yet recall) did something very, very bad to me.  I don't know when, where, or what exactly, but it was BAD.  So bad, in fact, that I can no longer remain silent about it.  Or something.

Not to worry though, when it becomes politically expedient for me (i.e. if I start slipping in the election polls), I will name him/her/them.  And when I do, I expect the all-while, all-male Admins who make up the patriarchal judicial cabal that runs this site to immediately take me at my word and to delay the entire moderator election until I receive unspecified justice.  At a minimum this will include complete ruination of my political opponents... (er I mean victimizer(s)) and the appointment of more mods with sexually-ambiguous nicknames.  This will, of course, specifically (and exclusively) include me.  Anyone who disagrees with this is some flavor of "-ist," afflicted with some variety of "-ism," and will also be "#HimToo'd."

You're welcome for my service, thank me for your support.

~mara


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 23, 2018)

FUCK it!  I'm in.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 23, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> FUCK it!  I'm in.
> 
> View attachment 24169


But its Canadian bacon...


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 23, 2018)

I’ll run, with the sole focus being on enraging the masses and playing off their fears to enrich both myself and my family. I will admit, I have done nothing to actually help this board. In fact, I received deferments from prior election threads for a bone spur... not sure which ankle but it was there... I had the best bone spurs, they were huge, just tremendous spurs. Speaking of spurs, Let’s talk about the cav scouts.... they’re criminals, they’re rapists- some of them are good soldiers, I assume. Most of these people here who run against me, they didn’t get elected in prior elections- they think they are heroes because they ran.... I like people who weren’t losers. Also this will be my first election, and no one has ever won on their first go (don’t fact check that). This will be a tremendous campaign, Mainly because the options are so terrible that I actually look electable. Let me be clear- there will be no collusion with @amlove21 to interfere with this election. Yes I have several business interests in his AO, and he may or may not have a video of me being the recipient of a golden shower... which did not happen and the dossier does not exist... but I can assure you I will be the toughest moderator the admins have ever seen. DASBOOT 2020...I mean... 2018.


----------



## Topkick (Sep 23, 2018)

Will you Make Shadowspear Great Again?


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 23, 2018)

Oh you can finish a smack talking post, can't you Mara.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 23, 2018)

What do I get for my vote...and how much tetracycline will I need to get rid of it?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 23, 2018)

Raptor said:


> But its Canadian bacon...



I don't know a Canuckistani that eats that shit, peameal bacon is more realistic.  I'm not a bacon snob, all bacon deserves love and to be not wasted.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 23, 2018)

Selling votes!!  PM me.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 23, 2018)

I can't offer you 72 virgins but I can offer three sluts instead. Besides, who wants their dick sucked by someone not knowing how to give a good one?


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 23, 2018)

Kinda how this is looking


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 23, 2018)

@Scubadew you get three sluts



@Kraut783 

You get three sluts



@RackMaster 

You get three sluts



Everyone gets three sluts!


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 23, 2018)

Except @Ooh-Rah . He gets a new line to copy and paste to new members.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 23, 2018)

A freaking Canadian??  Do we really have to listen to those people??


----------



## medicchick (Sep 23, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> @Scubadew you get three sluts
> 
> View attachment 24174
> 
> ...


I'll pass on the sluts.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 23, 2018)

medicchick said:


> I'll pass on the sluts.



I'll take your portion....👍


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 23, 2018)

Where are my sluts....


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 23, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> @Scubadew you get three sluts
> 
> View attachment 24174
> 
> ...




I will PM you my address to send said sluts


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 23, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Where are my sluts....



I bet that one in the back could make you black out if you have too much fun with her.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 24, 2018)

Well...  I guess I'm running for re-election...  Not sure about the competition, a worn out old intle SOF Officer, a disabled Canuk, a NUG Ranger. and an unspecified SOF support dude who's named after pickled cabbage...  the only one giving me pause at the moment is MedicChick, she can be scary, although her other half is a deranged marshmallow.

My  male opponents are all of limited intellect, have bad hygiene, and are riddled with diseases that baffle even modern medicine.  And they all have halitosis.  

I'll make no promises to the masses, you put me in power again and you take your chances...  at least I'm only insane and not crazy.

Here's my campaign music:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 24, 2018)

@DasBoot, I've watched you come along ways on here. You have my vote...

@RackMaster, you always have my vote!

To the rest of you cunts, who are you and why should I vote for you?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 24, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Well...  I guess I'm running for re-election...  Not sure about the competition, a worn out old intle SOF Officer, a disabled Canuk, a NUG Ranger. and an unspecified SOF support dude who's named after pickled cabbage...  the only one giving me pause at the moment is MedicChick, she can be scary, although her other half is a deranged marshmallow.
> 
> My  male opponents are all of limited intellect, have bad hygiene, and are riddled with diseases that baffle even modern medicine.  And they all have halitosis.
> 
> ...



Alright, who let Grandpa out of his cage?  



Devildoc said:


> A freaking Canadian??  Do we really have to listen to those people??



Cause we'll just turn off the Maple syrup taps and let the Russian's walk through.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 24, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> I bet that one in the back could make you black out if you have too much fun with her.
> View attachment 24178


You said three sluts.
Pony up one more.


----------



## AWP (Sep 24, 2018)

Page 2 and I'm already bored. Disgraceful. I've heard better shit talking from airmen. Security Forces...


----------



## Grunt (Sep 24, 2018)

This thread needs to amp up today since it's MONDAY....

Let's get it on.....


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 24, 2018)

This is like watching Jerry's kids....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 24, 2018)

NSFW


----------



## Centermass (Sep 24, 2018)

I was assaulted years ago by* >>Insert Candidates Name Here<< *and feel it's my civic duty and responsibility to finally come forward and reveal the atrocities committed against me. 

I accept Paypal. 
PM me for details.


----------



## Box (Sep 24, 2018)

So - in the spirit of capitalism and competition I'll be right up front about this.  Much like Centermass, I provide a quality service to assist candidates in the Moderator election process. 

We have a professional staff that is dedicated to customer satisfaction.  Our associates provide a free estimate with easy terms and no hidden charges and if you commit to the program, we provide an easy and discreet payment plan.  Our service guarantees a litany of salacious and more importantly *LAST MINUTE *accusations of professional misconduct and debauchery by a moderator opponent of your choice.  PM me for details – because of the sensitive nature of this service I will not discuss 'pricing' in the open forum and I cannot discuss desired outcomes.  Due to the nature of our operation, the level of service we provide, and the need for your results to remain discreet, we operate on cash only.  We cannot accept PayPal or credit cards, but for the right price (in unmarked American dollars) we will provide executive level interference that increases your chance of success while providing irreparable damage to the career and reputation of those that you seek to oppress through arbitrary and random abuses of power.

There are numerous service packages to choose form, so you are invited to preview a few of the details available in our signature service package.....
-_*ShadowSpear Premium Ultimate Gold Social Justice Outrage Service*_: Premium Ultimate Gold is our flagship character assassination service. It provides candidates with an accusation dating all the way back to an opponent’s kindergarten days. A member of our staff will convey anonymous correspondence to a selected member your staff claiming that not only did your primary opponent engage in an unwelcome episode of "_you show me yours and I'll show you mine_" - our social outrage specialists will also provide a press release that this uninvited display of genitalia has caused irreparable harm that negatively impacts the ability to maintain successful relationships. We will follow this up with ambiguous details, shady witness lists, and an unrealistic list of demands before actually answering any questions that the ShadowSpear staff may have. Based on the response from your opponent, we will provide random inserts of other class mates to claim that your opponent touched them during nap time, body shamed them, and if need be - that your opponent forcibly demanded that our professional victim "_quit hitting yourself._"

A member of our staff will be on call 24/7 to provide support for your case.  This is a limited time offer, so act now.  Contact one of our friendly sales representatives for a free consultation; our knowledgeable representatives will help you decide how far down the rabbit hole you wish to go.  Act now and we will add a complimentary press release to the top tabloid journalists, TMZ, Gawker, and MSNBC.   Enter event code, ‘*Murica*’ to apply for a VIP membership that will provide rebuttal service in the event that one of your moderator opponents attempts to derail your campaign with salacious claims of misconduct during your youth.






**All sales are final, no refunds, service availability is based on local laws, some restrictions may apply**


----------



## medicchick (Sep 24, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Well...  I guess I'm running for re-election...  Not sure about the competition, a worn out old intle SOF Officer, a disabled Canuk, a NUG Ranger. and an unspecified SOF support dude who's named after pickled cabbage...  the only one giving me pause at the moment is MedicChick, she can be scary, although her other half is a deranged marshmallow.
> 
> My  male opponents are all of limited intellect, have bad hygiene, and are riddled with diseases that baffle even modern medicine.  And they all have halitosis.
> 
> ...


I can't run so you are safe there.  I don't meet the first requirement.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 24, 2018)

AWP said:


> Page 2 and I'm already bored. Disgraceful. I've heard better shit talking from airmen. Security Forces...



Here's the problem, people like @Marauder06 are still actice duty. You've seen how soft the military has gotten. Especially at the USMA. They have gotten so soft, they won't even let cadets pillow fight anymore. 

Google search Ranger Arrested and the front page of Google is filled with a Ranger being arrested for sex with minors. Google Marine Arrested and the front page is all about Marines being arrested for making the grass grow. Who do you want leading you? @DasBoot or a Marine Grunt who is willing to do anything and everyone? Marines are known to be banging their own Squad Leader even. Think Rangers are willing to go to that extreme? 

And then you have the Canadians. Justin motherfucking Trudeau. Every knows winter will finally come in 2019. Is that who we really want as King of the North? Fuck no.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Here's the problem, people like @Marauder06 are still actice duty. You've seen how soft the military has gotten. Especially at the USMA. They have gotten so soft, they won't even let cadets pillow fight anymore.
> 
> Google search Ranger Arrested and the front page of Google is filled with a Ranger being arrested for sex with minors. Google Marine Arrested and the front page is all about Marines being arrested for making the grass grow. Who do you want leading you? @DasBoot or a Marine Grunt who is willing to do anything and everyone? Marines are known to be banging their own Squad Leader even. Think Rangers are willing to go to that extreme?
> 
> And then you have the Canadians. Justin motherfucking Trudeau. Every knows winter will finally come in 2019. Is that who we really want as King of the North? Fuck no.


You really want to start a game of internet gay chicken? The amount of dicks drawn in our COFs would make Marines uncomfortable.... granted you cant draw any what with you eating all your crayons... also when you google Ranger arrested it’s for way more hardcore, hood rat shit than any Marine gets busted for. Just this year alone you have- explosives in a house, an LT banging his guys wives, and 2/75 coming on strong with a dead hooker and front page of the Army times. “I will give 100%, and then some” applies to criminal behavior as well. What do you glue sniffers get hit with? Banging some 16 year old who’s Dad is a Gunny, who you met at a roller rink in Beaufort.... and I’m pretty sure Regiment is one of the few units still “making the grass grow”- not much going on other than sitting guarding arty positions in Iraq for the Corps these days... MAKE SHADOWSPEAR GREAT AGAIN! DASBOOT2018


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Well...  I guess I'm running for re-election...  Not sure about the competition, a worn out old intle SOF Officer, a disabled Canuk, a NUG Ranger. and an unspecified SOF support dude who's named after pickled cabbage...  the only one giving me pause at the moment is MedicChick, she can be scary, although her other half is a deranged marshmallow.
> 
> My  male opponents are all of limited intellect, have bad hygiene, and are riddled with diseases that baffle even modern medicine.  And they all have halitosis.
> 
> ...


My opponent has further demonstrated the main issue with this board- age. Look at these old fuckers- who the fuck is that in that video? Rhetorical question- NOBODY KNOWS AND NOBODY CARES. We need people who can make relevant pop culture references and wasn’t in the Army so long ago he went through airborne with Easy company. DASBOOT-GUCCI GANG 2018! KEEP SHADOWSPEAR WOKE!


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 24, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Here's the problem, people like @Marauder06 are still actice duty. You've seen how soft the military has gotten. Especially at the USMA. They have gotten so soft, they won't even let cadets pillow fight anymore.
> 
> Google search Ranger Arrested and the front page of Google is filled with a Ranger being arrested for sex with minors. Google Marine Arrested and the front page is all about Marines being arrested for making the grass grow. Who do you want leading you? @DasBoot or a Marine Grunt who is willing to do anything and everyone? Marines are known to be banging their own Squad Leader even. Think Rangers are willing to go to that extreme?
> 
> And then you have the Canadians. Justin motherfucking Trudeau. Every knows winter will finally come in 2019. Is that who we really want as King of the North? Fuck no.




Nice try brother, but Fat Leonard called and he wants his jokes back.  

Listen, I'm not _buying _anything the _Navy _is selling (see what I did there?).  Look, if you want our site to crash and end up at the bottom of the ocean just like... well, just like all of the Navy's ships recently... then you vote for a Seaperson (or whatever they're calling themselves these days) or someone in their little stepsister service, the Marines.

I'm going to go ahead and save you the trouble of getting relieved of command by putting you out of your misery in this thread.  But not to worry, I'm sure you've got something to keep you warm on those cold, lonely nights.

"Run, sodomy, and the lash" indeed.  Don't quit your day job, bro:

Navy encourages sailor to dress as woman to "raise morale" on ship


----------



## Gunz (Sep 24, 2018)

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no!

Meet the new boss
_*Same as the old boss*_


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 24, 2018)

_



_


Ocoka said:


> I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
> Take a bow for the new revolution
> Smile and grin at the change all around
> Pick up my guitar and play
> ...



Nice one brother, but take a seat and buckle up because I'm going to fast forward about four decades into the here and now.
/////

Look, if you aim at the king, you better not miss.

Otherwise, you get treated like Eminem and get owned with a diss.

This is for all of my competitors:

ModDevil: (AKA “normal guy”)

_If you're sick of them short tabs and them green hats, let's talk about it_
_If you're sick of them drag queens* and them marines** let's talk about it_
_What's up with that hair spray*** and that ballet,**** we can talk about it_
_Or you can get mad, I'll size up your body_
_And call a black Chinook around it _

_*obviously I'm talking about the Navy here_
_**__ yes, a little "m"_
_***what's up, Air Force?_
_****I don't think we have any Coasties here, but in case we do..._


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really just quoted the dude who has been getting Boo’d off stage at HIS OWN SHOWS after that White trash Walmart “rap”- sir, you’re better than this... granted I think I work for a couple of your former students and judging by their taste in music I can say with full confidence you had a major impact on them... so at least you have that going for ya, which is nice.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 24, 2018)

Who da Boss Playa...?


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 24, 2018)

So @RackMaster is offering bacon, and @NavyBuyer is offering sluts.

Where's the candidate who will offer me some slutty bacon?


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

Scubadew said:


> Kinda how this is looking
> View attachment 24173


Thank you for your support. You can have the DHS or Sec of Education or some other useless shit when I become Chairman Of the People’s Republic of SHADOWSPEAR.


----------



## AWP (Sep 24, 2018)

Better, better....we're on the right track finally. Just stretching our necks and waking up before the real shit begins.

We've done the extend to the right bullshit, the warm up laps are over. Let's get it on.

(And if you've already brought your A game? Quit. You fucking suck.)


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 24, 2018)

We don't has a wheelchair candidate yet, and we all know everyone looks better in a power chair. Trust me, it's a known fact. And, my power chair looks the best.

Or, if we discriminate, I'll vote for @NavyBuyer due to his sharing of slut pics the mods have previously deemed too risqué. Thanks for the PMs brother.


----------



## Box (Sep 24, 2018)

I stand ready to unleash feigned social outrage at a moments notice but so far I have not seen a single post on here of one Moderator candidate assailing another in a way that calls for the application of selective outrage...
...the low-energy candidates need to step it up.



I will attempt to get things started by saying that I am both offended and outraged at the bikini picture - the objectification of bacon is not welcome at all.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 24, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> So @RackMaster is offering bacon, and @NavyBuyer is offering sluts.
> 
> Where's the candidate who will offer me some slutty bacon? View attachment 24182



That's Gay AF.  Let me help:


----------



## Gunz (Sep 24, 2018)

Let's see. I have a green crayon and a black crayon and a red and a gray and a brown and a Burnt Sienna. Green is for @DasBoot ; Red is for @Marauder06 ; Brown is for @RackMaster; Burnt Sienna is for @Kraut783 ; Gray is for @x SF med ...

I'm going to blindfold myself, mix the crayons up, smoke some of this crack, and eat a crayon. After I eat the crayon I'll try to figure out what color it was even if I have to wait until after coffee tomorrow...and then vote for the corresponding candidate.

I think in the present company, it's the only sensible way to vote.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 24, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Let's see. I have a green crayon and a black crayon and a red and a gray and a brown and a Burnt Sienna. Green is for @DasBoot ; Red is for @Marauder06 ; Brown is for @RackMaster; Burnt Sienna is for @Kraut783 ; Gray is for @x SF med ...
> 
> I'm going to blindfold myself, mix the crayons up, smoke some of this crack, and eat a crayon. After I eat the crayon I'll try to figure out what color it was even if I have to wait until after coffee tomorrow...and then vote for the corresponding candidate.
> 
> I think in the present company, it's the only sensible way to vote.



No matter what you do, this shit all going to come out the same.  Just like this election.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm glad I held back on my original comment here...  I am not sure if it's worth my effort to compose some biting prose to counter the poorly thought out and childish diatribe submitted by my opponents.  All the comments look like the ERB for a Cub Scout...

I may deign to make further conversation here, should my not-so-worthy opponents give me worthy material to work with...  rehashing outdated personal and branch insults is getting lamer by the minute - that includes you Mara, ma'am...

in other words.... step up your game and bring it, beyotches…  Make it worth my time to respond, you cretinous herpes ridden window lickers.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

x SF med said:


> I'm glad I held back on my original comment here...  I am not sure if it's worth my effort to compose some biting prose to counter the poorly thought out and childish diatribe submitted by my opponents.  All the comments look like the ERB for a Cub Scout...
> 
> I may deign to make further conversation here, should my not-so-worthy opponents give me worthy material to work with...  rehashing outdated personal and branch insults is getting lamer by the minute - that includes you Mara, ma'am...
> 
> in other words.... step up your game and bring it, beyotches…  Make it worth my time to respond, you cretinous herpes ridden window lickers.


Sooooooo what you’re saying is you have nothing to bring to the table? And you’re going to compose a post of big words that screams “I have 15 degrees in Early 19th Century Lesbian Dance Theory” and then dip out like Nixon on Marine One? I generally like SF dudes, you’re like the fatter and better educated cousin of Regiment, but I expect more from someone with 18 18-series MOSs.... none of which prepared you to talk shit  with the pros, as your prior post demonstrates.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 24, 2018)

Fuck it, @DasBoot has my vote.

GANG GANG.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 24, 2018)

Okay, fuckers. 

Assuming the electronic wizard behind the curtain has done his coding correctly, I’ve officially tossed my hat into the ring. In other words, the battle has been won before it has been fought. 

I’m the moderator you deserve, and the bastard you need.  If you don’t like my rulings, you can apply for an appeal by supplying me with liberal amounts of Woodford Reserve bourbon. Or donuts. Or bacon. Preferably all three, don’t be cheap bitches. 

My competition—and I use the word in the lightest sense—is unworthy and honestly, should just give up the ghost and back me for the position of Supreme Moderator.   That would suit their core beta personalities. 

I mean, honestly. There’s really no choice here. 

#votepolicemedic #notrolls #respectmyauthoritah #teambarbrady


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 24, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> That's Gay AF.  Let me help:


Bacon sluts is acceptable as well.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 24, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> “I have 15 degrees in Early 19th Century Lesbian Dance Theory”



Well that's my new favorite phrase


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 24, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Nice try brother, but Fat Leonard called and he wants his jokes back.
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and save you the trouble of [/URL]



How else do you think I'd know to offer up some beautiful girls?


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 24, 2018)

Rare picture found of @Marauder06, @DasBoot , @x SF med, @policemedic, and @Ocoka


----------



## policemedic (Sep 24, 2018)

Clearly I’m the band leader, @DasBoot is the roadie, and @Marauder06 is the groupie.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 24, 2018)

Here's @RackMaster


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

@NavyBuyer  over last leave. Not saying there is anything wrong with your life choices, we accept you but... maybe figure things out before seeking public office, ya know?


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 24, 2018)

Found one of @AWP


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 24, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Clearly I’m the band leader, @DasBoot is the roadie, and @Marauder06 is the groupie.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

@Marauder06 is some East Coast Liberal Ivy League elitist... now he lives in that bastion of beta cuck communism that is Hawaii... he doesn’t just read books, he writes them too. What a nerd. How are we going to look to the other boards and forums if we have a guy who gets his lunch money taken by O3s everyday running this place? MAKE SHADOWSPEAR COOL AGAIN.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Clearly I’m the band leader, @DasBoot is the roadie, and @Marauder06 is the groupie.


More like I’m the manager who keeps you all coked up and shit faced so I can keep pushing shit contracts on you while I embezzle all your earnings. You are the guys who end up passed out in your own vomit before your 30th bday.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 24, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> @Marauder06 is some East Coast Liberal Ivy League elitist... now he lives in that bastion of beta cuck communism that is Hawaii... he doesn’t just read books, he writes them too. What a nerd. How are we going to look to the other boards and forums if we have a guy who gets his lunch money taken by O3s everyday running this place? MAKE SHADOWSPEAR COOL AGAIN.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

@NavyBuyer going to drown his sorrows in KFC gravy with his Marin Corpse Brothers- MOLAR LABIA BROTHER!


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

@policemedic where you at? You keeping quiet over there...


----------



## Gunz (Sep 24, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Rare picture found of @Marauder06, @DasBoot , @x SF med, @policemedic, and @Ocoka
> 
> View attachment 24183



How did my name get in there? I'm not a candidate.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 24, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> View attachment 24190
> 
> @policemedic where you at? You keeping quiet over there...



Unlike some of us who are free to engage in barracks fuckery, I’m actually out protecting America. And by America, I mean coffee and donut shops owned and staffed by recent immigrants from war torn nations.

However, I did manage to reach out to my brothers in CID who procured this image of @DasBoot leading his fire team from the historical archives of the Ranger Regiment.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 24, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> How did my name get in there? I'm not a candidate.



You’re so old you don’t remember whether you entered the race or not...just like @x SF med.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 24, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> @NavyBuyer going to drown his sorrows in KFC gravy with his Marin Corpse Brothers- MOLAR LABIA BROTHER!
> View attachment 24189



That's weak son. How many times has that picture shown up on here? Step your game up and post some OC.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 24, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> More like I’m the manager who keeps you all coked up and shit faced so I can keep pushing shit contracts on you while I embezzle all your earnings. You are the guys who end up passed out in your own vomit before your 30th bday.



Dude, get real. Everyone knows your job is to send the groupies to my tour bus.  You get the tall and gangly intellectual leftovers, like @Marauder06.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Unlike some of us who are free to engage in barracks fuckery, I’m actually out protecting America. And by America, I mean coffee and donut shops owned and staffed by recent immigrants from war torn nations.
> 
> However, I did manage to reach out to my brothers in CID who procured this image of @DasBoot leading his fire team from the historical archives of the Ranger Regiment.View attachment 24191


JOKES ON YOU IM STILL NOT A TEAM LEADER HAHAHAHHAA (crawls to corner..cries... masturbates...cries some more...)


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> That's weak son. How many times has that picture shown up on here? Step your game up and post some OC.


Says the dude (or woman idk what Marines identify as anymore) who has posted NOTHING. I am the man in the fucking arena, faced marred by memes and shit talking...


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 24, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Says the dude (or woman idk what sailors identify as anymore) who has posted NOTHING. I am the man in the fucking arena, faced marred by memes and shit talking...



Never stood a day in a Navy uniform so can't say I identify as a sailor.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Never stood a day in a Navy uniform so can't say I identify as a sailor.


Oh fuck I just played myself....


----------



## Grunt (Sep 24, 2018)

Ahhhhhhhh.....let the loooooovvvvvveeee floooooowwwwwww.........


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 24, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Oh fuck I just played *with *myself....



FIFY


----------



## policemedic (Sep 24, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Oh fuck I just played with myself....



FIFY


----------



## policemedic (Sep 24, 2018)

Great minds think alike, @DA SWO


----------



## policemedic (Sep 24, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Over 30 years ago, my major competition as moderator (whose name I cannot yet recall) did something very, very bad to me.  I don't know when, where, or what exactly, but it was BAD.  So bad, in fact, that I can no longer remain silent about it.  Or something.
> 
> Not to worry though, when it becomes politically expedient for me (i.e. if I start slipping in the election polls), I will name him/her/them.  And when I do, I expect the all-while, all-male Admins who make up the patriarchal judicial cabal that runs this site to immediately take me at my word and to delay the entire moderator election until I receive unspecified justice.  At a minimum this will include complete ruination of my political opponents... (er I mean victimizer(s)) and the appointment of more mods with sexually-ambiguous nicknames.  This will, of course, specifically (and exclusively) include me.  Anyone who disagrees with this is some flavor of "-ist," afflicted with some variety of "-ism," and will also be "#HimToo'd."
> 
> ...



30 years ago, huh?  Well, then I deduce the culprit.


----------



## digrar (Sep 24, 2018)

Pretty sure the top 4 listed applicants on the voting list win it every year, it's like the Admin rig it. So who's getting put at the top of the ballot this year?


----------



## AWP (Sep 24, 2018)

Better...still some crap but @DasBoot is clearly in the lead. @x SF med is just sad, a shell of his former self, and I don't even know who else is running. @NavyBuyer maybe? I don't know, he has a lot of posts here but their quality is on par with socialized medicine. Some cop? Blue lives may matter, but better posts also matter.

There are 80 year olds harder than this thread. Weak....


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 24, 2018)

AWP said:


> Better...still some crap but @DasBoot is clearly in the lead. @x SF med is just sad, a shell of his former self, and I don't even know who else is running. @NavyBuyer maybe? I don't know, he has a lot of posts here but their quality is on par with socialized medicine. Some cop? Blue lives may mater, but better posts also matter.
> 
> There are 80 year olds harder than this thread. Weak....


AgaIn, there is NO COLLUSION between the DasBoot campaign and the Admins- NO COLLUSION! This is all a conspiracy cooked up by low energy @x SF med and crooked @policemedic. THE WORST POSTER IN SS HISTORY. @NavyBuyer had had URanium deals with Russia- WHY NO PRESS ON HIM? MSGA!


----------



## Topkick (Sep 24, 2018)

AWP said:


> @x SF med is just sad, a shell of his former self,


This often happens to career politicians and mods. We need term limits.


----------



## Box (Sep 24, 2018)

Is anyone keeping score yet?

I don't really want to think for myself – I just want to see some good solid sound bytes and two or seven scandalous photos of candidates in compromising situations.  Then once the media has worked everyone into a foamy outrage, I want to be told who to vote for based on what’s best for the children.

So far we have an incumbent moderator that came out swinging within the first ten posts of the thread when he stated...
"_Anyone who disagrees with this is some flavor of '-ist," afflicted with some variety of '-ism_'"
Good strong push out of the starting blocks but more importantly, he let slip that he may (or may not) have some dirt (real or synthetic) on one or more of his opponents. 

Next up - we have a Canadian candidate that uses a screenshot of a cameo from the movie 'Dodge-Ball'...
...he used a screenshot of AMERICAN actor Chuck Norris instead of using a cameo of CANADIAN actor and Starship Captain, 'Denny Crane'
Some of you might think such a move compromises his loyalty to his Canadian heritage, but what I see is a guy that is NOT afraid to pander to the voters.
He posted a homemade meme with Chuck-Fucking-Norris and offered free bacon as part of his bribe strategy!

DasBoot came out strong - no platform, just a bunch of populist mumbo jumbo as he openly seeks to enrage his voter base simply to tend to his ego and enrich his lifestyle. The fact that he is so upfront about his desire to use Shadowspear as a vehicle for his personal enrichment shows that he has a lot of potential.
Biggest detractor at this juncture is a complete lack of bacon promises.  No free bacon is almost a deal breaker for me at this stage in the campaign.

Then, of course, we have NavyBuyer…
Completely offensive – objectification and hyper-sexualization of women, stereotypical insulting religious references about 72 Virginians as well as gender-specific references to oral sex…
…not to mention a COMPLETE lack of diversity in his postings.   Where is the bikini-clad coed that will appeal to the minority transgendered bisexual voting base?
The most socially outrageous candidate of the group.  A total outrage – nicely done.

I am afraid to provide political commentary of policemedic – I fully expect anything negative to be met with an arrogant YouTube beatdown while he repeatedly yells “stop resisting” every time he whacks my skull with his nightstick.  I am going to seriously consider joining the never-policemedic crowd simply because he is probably personally responsible for Colon Kleptermanias national anthem protests.  I smell fascism in the air – but the smell of fascism is tainted by the sweet sweet smell of donuts and bacon

I’m looking for someone that will run as a composite between Bernie Sanders and Jimmy Hoffa with just a hint of G Gordon Liddy.
There is still a lot of work to be done before I can openly endorse anyone but the field is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 25, 2018)

Enough with the small talk. Let’s do the vote.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 25, 2018)

^ A man of action.  I like it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 25, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> ^ A man of action.  I like it.



That’s what AWP’s mom said.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 25, 2018)

I figured I'd serve up the softball.  But if you missed it, you were out.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 25, 2018)

policemedic said:


> You’re so old you don’t remember whether you entered the race or not...just like @x SF med.




That's just elder abuse. Listen, sonny, I was killing commies when you were doing stinky doo in your ditty dipes and your mommy was wiping your little poo-stained shit-shooter.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 25, 2018)

I am so disappointed, and to be honest, a little ticked.  My 8 year-old daughter talks better smack then you people.

I am going to go put her American Girl dolls in compromising positions so I can get _some _entertainment this morning.....


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 25, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I am so disappointed, and to be honest, a little ticked.  My 8 year-old daughter talks better smack then you people.
> 
> I am going to go put her American Girl dolls in compromising positions so I can get _some _entertainment this morning.....


Then throw your hat in there, playboi. What’s
really going on is my smack talk is on such another level that I make the rest of this thread look like shit. I’m like Lebron playing against kids in wheelchairs.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> *Then throw your hat in there, playboi*. What’s
> really going on is my smack talk is on such another level that I make the rest of this thread look like shit. I’m like Lebron playing against kids in wheelchairs.



You don't want me as moderator.  Oh, you _need _me, but you don't want me.  The thing is, is any level of leadership I bring would force you window-lickers and knuckle-dragging troglodytes to utter in polysyllabic tones in order to meet a bare minimum of participation.  You guys can't get past measuring your pee-pees and hurling cute-yet-banal playground insults.  To level the playing field I would have to nominate my 8 year-old daughter; but even then, she'd lap you people.  Now, stop boring me.  Besides, you have my vote.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Then throw your hat in there, playboi. What’s
> really going on is my smack talk is on such another level that I make the rest of this thread look like shit. I’m like Lebron playing against kids in wheelchairs.


So, is that kind of like saying you're playing with yourself?


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 25, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> You don't want me as moderator.  Oh, you _need _me, but you don't want me.  The thing is, is any level of leadership I bring would force you window-lickers and knuckle-dragging troglodytes to utter in polysyllabic tones in order to meet a bare minimum of participation.  You guys can't get past measuring your pee-pees and hurling cute-yet-banal playground insults.  To level the playing field I would have to nominate my 8 year-old daughter; but even then, she'd lap you people.  Now, stop boring me.  Besides, you have my vote.


Ok so you’re using a lot of big words, that I don’t understand, so I’m going to take them as an insult. See below for my response


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 25, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> So, is that kind of like saying you're playing with yourself?


You make it sound like I’m ashamed of this- I’ll have you know I’m usually touching myself while posting. Thank God for iPhones- posting with one hand and checking my own oil with the other. DASBOOT2K18 MAKE SHADOWSPEAR WEIRD AGAIN


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> You make it sound like I’m ashamed of this- I’ll have you know I’m usually touching myself while posting. Thank God for iPhones- posting with one hand and checking my own oil with the other. DASBOOT2K18 MAKE SHADOWSPEAR WEIRD AGAIN



Better....better.....


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 25, 2018)

Pretty clear that only two candidates have shown the testicular fortitude on here. @DasBoot and myself. My fellow degenerates, this coming election, vote for us not because it is easy, but because it is hard. Just like our dicks for you all. 

Yes, I may have been in a parade wearing only whitey tighties as evidenced earlier, but I did so to let you know the extremes I am willing to go to show support for our sailors, who are in the midst of a crisis identity. The Corps knows who we are. We proudly carry on traditions such as hogging and drinking from the grog. Some of us even go on to marry the girl we just paid $20 to for a dance at Driftwood, but we love them and would still do anything for them because they are our brother/sister (we all bleed green).


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> none of which prepared you to talk shit with the pros, as your prior post demonstrates.



"If you have to talk complete shit, you're better served not talking at all. "...   I actually learned that from a guy named Gary, who started in Regiment, got better and went SF, then had a relapse and ended up over the fence.

Just sayin, y'know.

19th C. Lesbian Dance Theory...  that's cute....  now get off my yard before the next rock I throw puts out an eye...  

@Poccington …  dude, you're not deserting the *Beer Party*, are you?   

If any of you do not understand the *Beer Party*, get your search on and look for it in threads back to the beginning of ShadowSpear…  I am still running on that platform.  Others may try to sway you with stolen internet pics of chicks you'll never hope to meet in real life, but I stand by my lies of buying beer for all members who vote for me.   (Ask @Ranger Psych  and others how well I stand by that promise if you show up at my doorstep, or I show up on yours, or we meet in an establishment where beer and food are served...)

Again, I stand by my almost empty promises for fairness, compassion, understanding and tolerance of Marines and Rangers...  because you all suck and I don't. See above for my campaign song, it was originally recorded by the Tempatations, but that version is love and Rockets...  and my secondary song is only great in it's original form... and live by Little Feat...


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2018)

policemedic said:


> You’re so old you don’t remember whether you entered the race or not...just like @x SF med.



did you say something?  I thought I heard a buzzing in my hearing aid...  oh wait...  you're a dick...


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> JOKES ON YOU *IM STILL NOT A TEAM LEADER *HAHAHAHHAA (crawls to corner..cries... masturbates...cries some more...)




Can't use contractions, AND has no leadership skills....  Is this really what you want in dictator's cabal of flunkies?  I think not.  There is an underground movement to over throw the Dick-Tater under the bus and wrest control of this site, for the worserment of society, and just to gain Power for Power's sake...  Stick with me, and I'll promise nothing but anarchy and mayhem!


----------



## policemedic (Sep 25, 2018)

x SF med said:


> did you say something?  I thought I heard a buzzing in my hearing aid...  oh wait...  you're a dick...



What you heard was the irresistible siren song of the indescribable awesomeness of my candidacy.  Screw that grammophone looking doodad a bit tighter into your ear so that you too may join the rest of the congregation in the realization that a world where I am anointed Emper...er, moderator would allow for the mandatory inclusion of orgasmic ecstasy in every post (or the nogoodnik poster is off to the gulag).


----------



## policemedic (Sep 25, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Pretty clear that only two candidates have shown the testicular fortitude on here. @DasBoot and myself. My fellow degenerates, this coming election, vote for us not because it is easy, but because it is hard. Just like our dicks for you all.
> 
> Yes, I may have been in a parade wearing only whitey tighties as evidenced earlier, but I did so to let you know the extremes I am willing to go to show support for our sailors, who are in the midst of a crisis identity. The Corps knows who we are. We proudly carry on traditions such as hogging and drinking from the grog. Some of us even go on to marry the girl we just paid $20 to for a dance at Driftwood, but we love them and would still do anything for them because they are our brother/sister (we all bleed green).



Clearly you and the grammar & syntax challenged ersatz airfield lawn dart of a self-pleasuring Ranger need to get a room.

This unholy inter-service coupling cannot stand. Desperation is a stinky cologne, and this pronoun challenged proposal of multicam/tighty whitey fornication is clearly evidence that you lack the instestinal fortitude to lead here. It may, however,  be a hint that the terminal reaches of your GI tract are sufficiently practiced at distracting camo clad men...


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2018)

policemedic said:


> What you heard was the irresistible siren song of the indescribable awesomeness of my candidacy.  ….



Nope, it was feedback and over-squelch...  kinda normal for you, though.  Nice try, thanks for playing, we have some really horrendous parting gifts for you...  like signed copies of dakradle's first single and WBs first book and the Shadowspear Constitution....   

Everyone else...  do you want an ex-pat Quebequois, 82nd vet, current medic and SWAT Cop who uses black helicopters and SUV's to patrol a major University and portions of a large Eastern city to have anything to do with running this place?  Dammit he has one master's and is working on his second...  isn't that scary enough?  Remember, Beria started as a cop....  is that what you want another USSR  (United Shadow Spear Republic)  with a Quebecois Beria, and a Ranger Stalin (not DasBoot, but hisownself ShadowSpear)?

@Muppet... distract him with tasties from Dunkin Donuts, and shiny things from the Dollar Store...  he'll forget all about politics .


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Pretty clear that only two candidates have shown the testicular fortitude on here. @DasBoot and myself. My fellow degenerates, this coming election, vote for us not because it is easy, but because it is hard. Just like our dicks for you all.
> 
> Yes, I may have been in a parade wearing only whitey tighties as evidenced earlier, but I did so to let you know the extremes I am willing to go to show support for our sailors, who are in the midst of a crisis identity. The Corps knows who we are. We proudly carry on traditions such as hogging and drinking from the grog. Some of us even go on to marry the girl we just paid $20 to for a dance at Driftwood, but we love them and would still do anything for them because they are our brother/sister (we all bleed green).




Weak...  no other comment...  it's embarrassingly weak, and smacks of barracks room love...  you two need to get a room, preferably some where else like...  sofrep…  oh wait, they folded... you can still go there...


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 25, 2018)

x SF med said:


> "If you have to talk complete shit, you're better served not talking at all. "...   I actually learned that from a guy named Gary, who started in Regiment, got better and went SF, then had a relapse and ended up over the fence.
> 
> Just sayin, y'know.
> 
> ...


More big words you old Nerd- listen doc I’m gonna need you you just go get me an IV ready for the victory hangover I’m about to have. Also I find it funny that the you have used your powers as a mod to fuck with my avatar.... there will be an investigation of election interference once I am in power... LOCK HIM UP 2018! ALL HAIL DASBOOT!


----------



## policemedic (Sep 25, 2018)

After speaking with my tech and electioneering advisor I have been informed that the algorithm has been tweaked and is ready to go. All your facebooks, Twitters, twats and Tinders are now belong to #teamdonut.


----------



## AWP (Sep 25, 2018)

The Beer Party is a real thing. While I am not a benefactor of said party, it is real. Just like the breakfast your mom cooks for me.

Doing better, guys and gals. C+ at this point. @DasBoot could make this a B+ or an A- but then we have "the others" who clearly don't understand how this works. Grading on a curve, this thread's weak.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 25, 2018)

Pfffft.  Don’t you have technocommogeekprofiteer shit to do, like tracing wires through the sand to make sure a graboid hasn’t snagged them or annoying the wing commander by asking what Matthew Lillard was like before his breakout role as Shaggy?

Don’t worry, we’ll wake you up out of your Mountain Dew Code Red and hot pocket fueled three day coding stupor when it’s time to sing the Monday Song.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Sep 25, 2018)

After ingesting a 4-way hit of Orange Sunshine for breakfast, I examined my poop this morning...under the strict supervision of armed security guards and giant purple bats...to determine the results of my crayon-vote procedure. Although the full anal-ysis has not been processed, there were chemical traces of green and gray dye, paraffin wax and microscopic remnants of goat testicle.

Preliminary results indicate that @DasBoot and @x SF med have established infinitesimal quantities of positive bacterium in my colon. @policemedic , @NavyBuyer , @RackMaster and other candidates need to ramp up their smack if they are to find a happy home in my always percolating and productive bowels.


----------



## nobodythank you (Sep 25, 2018)

Y'all missing the clues, but @Ooh-Rah setting up the most fire mixtape drop of 2018......


called it first.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 25, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> After ingesting a 4-way hit of Orange Sunshine for breakfast, I examined my poop this morning...under the strict supervision of armed security guards and giant purple bats...to determine the results of my crayon-vote procedure. Although the full anal-ysis has not been processed, there were chemical traces of green and gray dye, paraffin wax and microscopic remnants of goat testicle.
> 
> Preliminary results indicate that @DasBoot and @x SF med have established infinitesimal quantities of positive bacterium in my colon. @policemedic , @NavyBuyer , @RackMaster and other candidates need to ramp up their smack if they are to find a happy home in my bowels.



Given @NavyBuyer ‘s lurid, Clintonesque invitation to Ranger “I check my own oil” @DasBoot I’m totally unsurprised that imitation multicam butt pirate is already all up in you.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 25, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> After ingesting a 4-way hit of Orange Sunshine for breakfast, I examined my poop this morning...under the strict supervision of armed security guards and giant purple bats...to determine the results of my crayon-vote procedure. Although the full anal-ysis has not been processed, there were chemical traces of green and gray dye, paraffin wax and microscopic remnants of goat testicle.
> 
> Preliminary results indicate that @DasBoot and @x SF med have established infinitesimal quantities of positive bacterium in my colon. @policemedic , @NavyBuyer , @RackMaster and other candidates need to ramp up their smack if they are to find a happy home in my always percolating and productive bowels.


I don’t need your bowels in entirety- To quote my uncle Willy, “Gimme your holes, boy”...

Now that I’ve relived that trauma and shot my chances of keeping my security clearance.... I can say that DasBoot cares about you and your bowels more than any other candidate. Any man who has killed more people than I’ve slept with (ok not a great number but you get what I mean) is a man I want voting for me. I will be sure to protect Florida for you, to eliminate the hippies and I’ll somehow find a way to get Tony Dungy to be the Bucs coach again. And I will make Polk County the capital of SHADOWSPEAR because we like to party here. Thank you for you vote of confidence (also on a serious note if you are seeing purple bats you may need to seek medical attention).


----------



## policemedic (Sep 25, 2018)

If you hadn’t gone overboard on the rohypnol he wouldn’t be seeing bats.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 25, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Given @NavyBuyer ‘s lurid, Clintonesque invitation to Ranger “I check my own oil” @DasBoot I’m totally unsurprised that imitation multicam butt pirate is already all up in you.


“Whenever I feel bad about joining the Army, I remeber it could be worse- I could have joined the Marines”- DasBoot, drunk, circa 2017. 

I make fun of Marines, I may think their haircuts are dumb as fuck, and that they need to cool it when they come down to Savannah to party... but I respect them, as both the grandson of a terminal lance and someone who has feels sorrow for the lower enlisted if the Corps.

You need to realize this place has been run by support nerds for far too fucking long and @NavyBuyer and I are putting our shit aside to unite in a common bond of Grunt brotherhood to MAKE SHADOWSPEAR INFANTRY AGAIN!


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 25, 2018)

What's with all these fucking word's? 

You all know who to vote for...


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 25, 2018)

One can easily track @x SF med and see that he's too old to run this joint anymore. Posts super early for Mountain West Time, stops posting super early for Mountain West Time, reminiscences continuously about old threads. You may have old man strength and a good taste in booze, but this board needs Mod's around more than your sleep schedule provides.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> “Whenever I feel bad about joining the Army, I remeber it could be worse- I could have joined the Marines”- DasBoot, drunk, circa 2017.
> 
> I make fun of Marines, I may think their haircuts are dumb as fuck, and that they need to cool it when they come down to Savannah to party... but I respect them, as both the grandson of a terminal lance and someone who has feels sorrow for the lower enlisted if the Corps.
> 
> You need to realize this place has been run by support nerds for far too fucking long and @NavyBuyer and I are putting our shit aside to unite in a common bond of Grunt brotherhood to MAKE SHADOWSPEAR INFANTRY AGAIN!



Do they still let Sand Hill grads wear blue discs and the blue cord upon award of the 11S(and Hill) MOS?

#HarmonyChurch1988 #teamdonut #Hondolives


----------



## Box (Sep 25, 2018)

> Also I find it funny that the you have used your powers as a mod to fuck with my avatar.... there will be an investigation of election interference once I am in power...




I am just happy to see that we have our first claims of election interference.

NOW we have an election campaign


----------



## policemedic (Sep 25, 2018)

Every vote for me—the only correct vote in a sea of otherwise uncertain, immoral, and intellectually deficient options—earns one of these. 

#voteearly,voteoften #teamdonut


----------



## policemedic (Sep 25, 2018)

Metallica has nailed the effect of my supremely fucking awesome campaign on the voting public.  

Face it—YOU NEED ME ON THAT WALL!

Vote policemedic or admit you’re a commie twink.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I don’t need your bowels in entirety- To quote my uncle Willy, “Gimme your holes, boy”...
> 
> Now that I’ve relived that trauma and shot my chances of keeping my security clearance.... I can say that DasBoot cares about you and your bowels more than any other candidate. Any man who has killed more people than I’ve slept with (ok not a great number but you get what I mean) is a man I want voting for me. I will be sure to protect Florida for you, to eliminate the hippies and I’ll somehow find a way to get Tony Dungy to be the Bucs coach again. And I will make Polk County the capital of SHADOWSPEAR because we like to party here. Thank you for you vote of confidence (also on a serious note if you are seeing purple bats you may need to seek medical attention).



The NUG Ranger is connecting with my voter-colon here...and he even half-assed apologized for makin fun of Marines 😱, so as unprecedented as this may be, I might be coughing up a big green loogy of support.

Rack, I voted for your bacon last year and you didn't win. Since I feel sorry for you and Canada and the fact that Beavers outnumber women north of the border, you may get my sympathy vote.

Maud, I respect you sir, voted for you last year, you outrank everybody here, I appreciate your various attempts to legitimatize Shadow Spear by actually posting meaningful things...but baksheesh talks to me. I like the plata not the plomo...just sayin.

Police dude...my Facebook bro...the thin blue line got a little thinner when you started the elderly abuse shit. It even made me sympathize with the Troll, who is probably young enough to be my illegitimate son and who was not actually present when Oog invented fire. He came later when Oog's great grandson figured out how to bbq mammoth meat.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 25, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Every vote for me—the only correct vote in a sea of otherwise uncertain, immoral, and intellectually deficient options—earns one of these.
> 
> #voteearly,voteoften #teamdonut
> 
> View attachment 24208



To quote some mens room graffiti I once saw at a military facility which shall remain nameless: "Death to the infidels, donuts for everybody else."


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 25, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Every vote for me—the only correct vote in a sea of otherwise uncertain, immoral, and intellectually deficient options—earns one of these.
> 
> #voteearly,voteoften #teamdonut
> 
> View attachment 24208




Vote often? There's an easier and more fun ways to become cell mates with Bill Cosby.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 25, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> What's with all these fucking word's?
> 
> You all know who to vote for...
> View attachment 24203View attachment 24204View attachment 24205View attachment 24206View attachment 24207



Thank God we don't have any Asians running. I'd hate to see a picture of Fluffy on here.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 25, 2018)

ke4gde said:


> Y'all missing the clues, but @Ooh-Rah setting up the most fire mixtape drop of 2018......
> 
> 
> called it first.


He's later than @Ocoka to the AARP meeting.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 25, 2018)

AWP said:


> ....Grading on a curve, this thread's weak.



...says the guy whose smack talking game is so weak he got himself appointed "Admin 4 Lyfe" so that he and @pardus (remember that guy?) didn’t have to face the embarrassment of losing to me every year.  /rolleyes

Bro, you’re the Abu Mazen of ShadowSpear, 13 years into a four year term.  And like Abu Mazen, the only reason anyone keeps you around is so the Marines terrorists don't take over everything.

"My name is Abu AWP, and I approve this message."


----------



## medicchick (Sep 25, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> ...says the guy whose smack talking game is so weak he got himself appointed "Admin 4 Lyfe" so that he and @pardus (remember that guy?) didn’t have to face the embarrassment of losing to me every year.  /rolleyes
> 
> Bro, you’re the Abu Mazen of ShadowSpear, 13 years into a four year term.  And like Abu Mazen, the *only reason anyone keeps you around is so the Marines terrorists don't take over everything.*
> 
> ...


I thought it was because he changed the passwords of anyone who could boot him and refuses to give them back.  Something about "Protecting against a server purge" (you ain't OG if you don't remember that)...


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 25, 2018)

Dasboot please quit changing your Avatar. It shows that you can be gentle and caring even though your post in this thread scream “I have a small penis and suffer from short man syndrome”


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 25, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Can't use contractions, AND has no leadership skills....  Is this really what you want in dictator's cabal of flunkies?  I think not.  There is an underground movement to over throw the Dick-Tater under the bus and wrest control of this site, for the worserment of society, and just to gain Power for Power's sake...  Stick with me, and I'll promise nothing but anarchy and mayhem!



I don't think I can trust a man who adds too many dots to an ellipsis.


----------



## AWP (Sep 25, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> ...says the guy whose smack talking game is so weak he got himself appointed "Admin 4 Lyfe" so that he and @pardus (remember that guy?) didn’t have to face the embarrassment of losing to me every year.  /rolleyes



Losing to you every year? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! I beat your ass every year, harder than a resident of a CIA black site. You and that Kiwi sheep shagger had the best competition...for second place. You lost the elections, lost your place as the best clip art/ meme guy, and your case studies are worse than the Sopranos ending. You brag about making your NCO's do all of the work, maybe one of them wrote this post? That would explain the non-facts and delusion.

You're a shell of your former self. I'll change my avatar and offer prayers of support in your hour of need.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 25, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Marauder06  just hit me up on a text
Proud of all the Flair on his Alphas
Wait, you just dissed me?
Sings MGK while he really meant to sing this one
Damn I'm really sorry you want me to have a beret
Was waiting for you to hit back
Realized you don't have the means to do that
Here's that autograph for your daughter, I wrote it on my EGA
Mara, Mara, son
Listen man, Polar's not even mad
But how you gonna name yourself after plundering
And sit behind a desk
This Marine's woke, eyes open, undeniable 
Supplying babes, got the boys ready
Say you want to mod, but you misled
Yet you did not capitalize the M in Marine 
Your reply got the crowd to hit like
So before you quit let's see who can out smack who
With corny lines


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 25, 2018)

AWP said:


> case studies


 And by simply mentioning those, it'll now take him roughly 17 weeks to respond, as history shows.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 25, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> @Marauder06  just hit me up on a text
> Proud of all the Flair on his Alphas
> Wait, you just dissed me?
> Sings MGK while he really meant to sing this one
> ...



WTF kind of deliberate abortive assasination of lyrical poetry is this verbal diarrhea?  Go beat your face into a treatise on iambic pentameter.  Free verse screams, “Look at me with my espresso and skinny jeans that are giving me camel toe.”

You’d have done better with a haiku or couplet; you know @Marauder06 has a short attention span as proven by his famously extended case studies.  I’m sure it’s only gotten worse given the laidback, surfer girl and palm tree laden AO he’s now in.

This is why Marines can’t have nice things.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 26, 2018)

policemedic said:


> WTF kind of deliberate abortive assasination of lyrical poetry is this verbal diarrhea?  Go beat your face into a treatise on iambic pentameter.  Free verse screams, “Look at me with my espresso and skinny jeans that are giving me camel toe.”
> 
> You’d have done better with a haiku or couplet; you know @Marauder06 has a short attention span as proven by his famously extended case studies.  I’m sure it’s only gotten worse given the laidback, surfer girl and palm tree laden AO he’s now in.
> 
> This is why Marines can’t have nice things.



I know right.  That was just... weird.  Or desperate.  Or weird and desperate. 

As far as case studies go, they're like this thread; when it starts to bore me I just


...stop responding ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 26, 2018)

AWP said:


> Losing to you every year? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! I beat your ass every year, harder than a resident of a CIA black site. You and that Kiwi sheep shagger had the best competition...for second place. You lost the elections, lost your place as the best clip art/ meme guy, and your case studies are worse than the Sopranos ending. You brag about making your NCO's do all of the work, maybe one of them wrote this post? That would explain the non-facts and delusion.
> 
> You're a shell of your former self. I'll change my avatar and offer prayers of support in your hour of need.


]


----------



## x SF med (Sep 26, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> I don't think I can trust a man who adds too many dots to an ellipsis.



And they call me a grammar Nazi.  We have just seen the birth of the grammar fascist Kiwi wanker...


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 26, 2018)

x SF med said:


> ...Dammit he has one master's and is working on his second...  isn't that scary enough?  Remember, Beria started as a cop....  is that what you want another USSR  (United Shadow Spear Republic)  with a Quebecois Beria, and a Ranger Stalin (not DasBoot, but hisownself ShadowSpear)?



Only two masters degrees?  Those are rookie numbers.  He needs to pump those numbers up.  #VoteTeamMara


----------



## policemedic (Sep 26, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Only two masters degrees?  Those are rookie numbers.  He needs to pump those numbers up.  #VoteTeamMara



Actually it’s a doctorate, but that’s one more syllable than you Yalies are used to hearing.

#wrongivy #votepolicemedic #teamdonutrocks


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 26, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Actually it’s a doctorate, but that’s one more syllable than you Yalies are used to hearing.
> 
> #wrongivy #votepolicemedic #teamdonutrocks



You know who else had a "doctorate" bro?  Will.Freaking.Brink.  Glad you're in such... erudite company.  I'm also glad to know that I'm officially not the head nerd on ShadowSpear anymore.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 26, 2018)

policemedic said:


> WTF kind of deliberate abortive assasination of lyrical poetry is this verbal diarrhea?  Go beat your face into a treatise on iambic pentameter.  Free verse screams, “Look at me with my espresso and skinny jeans that are giving me camel toe.”
> 
> You’d have done better with a haiku or couplet; you know @Marauder06 has a short attention span as proven by his famously extended case studies.  I’m sure it’s only gotten worse given the laidback, surfer girl and palm tree laden AO he’s now in.
> 
> This is why Marines can’t have nice things.



I think you need to go listen to Killshot. Even further proof that the fuzz are out of touch with reality.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 26, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> You know who else had a "doctorate" bro?  Will.Freaking.Brink.  Glad you're in such... erudite company.  I'm also glad to know that I'm officially not the head nerd on ShadowSpear anymore.




Will Brink raises his ghostly supplement-powered head and is injected like a past-shelf-life steroidal booster shot overdose into the campaign rhetoric...Well played, sir, well played. I think I just shit a red crayon.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 26, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Will Brink raises his ghostly supplement-powered head and is injected like a past-shelf-life steroidal booster shot overdose into the campaign rhetoric...Well played, sir, well played. I think I just shit a red crayon.



It was a fantastic play, along with Beer Party remembrance.  I almost made a comment on the Trolls earlier post that at least the 82nd Vet running doesn't make drunken combat jump claims.


----------



## Box (Sep 26, 2018)

So far I have read lots of promises...
I have ZERO bacon
I have ZERO donuts
I have ZERO free beer
I would complain that I have not been issued my three bikini clad broads - but I'm happily married and wouldn't know what to do with them anyway.
I am very disappointed so far with the process so I will offer the following haiku

*We all must vote soon*
_*ShadowSpear election time*_
*Moderators suck*

Promises promises promises
we want action


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2018)

Box said:


> So far I have read lots of promises...
> I have ZERO bacon
> I have ZERO donuts
> I have ZERO free beer
> ...



When you vote for me, you'll get your bacon; just go to your nearest public restroom.  Look for the automatic bacon dispenser with these labels and follow instructions. 



As a bonus, if said restroom is in a public library or school; look for the "gentleman" with the free puppet show.  He gives out free sausage.


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> at least the 82nd Vet running doesn't make drunken combat jump claims.



If you're alluding to a former member, you just won the internet. All of it. We can go home now.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 26, 2018)

AWP said:


> If you're alluding to a former member, you just won the internet. All of it. We can go home now.



The one and only


----------



## x SF med (Sep 26, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> You know who else had a "doctorate" bro?  Will.Freaking.Brink.  Glad you're in such... erudite company.  I'm also glad to know that I'm officially not the head nerd on ShadowSpear anymore.



Late light and lost...  WB was referenced way earlier as well as dakradle…  @ShadowSpear …  queue "?music?" from dakradle for the uninitiated...

Are you forgetting things, ma'am?  There is a really nice 'hot tub' at the top of a volcano near you, soak your feet and relax a bit...


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## nobodythank you (Sep 26, 2018)

AWP said:


> If you're alluding to a former member, you just won the internet. All of it. We can go home now.


If that is the case, and he isn't eligible to be a mod, how about we elect him as an honorary mod? You know, a useless position with no power... kinda like the House Minority leader?


----------



## nobodythank you (Sep 26, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> ALL OF IT


Bout fucking time you uped your game! Vote secured! (If you stay strong, we don't award weakness round these parts).


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 26, 2018)

I fucking love this thread.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 26, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I fucking love this thread.



This thread is the only thing that has made me happy this week...


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 26, 2018)

Video of @Marauder06 and @x SF med responding to literally any issue ever on the site- DASBOOT2K18!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 26, 2018)

OMG, Will "i invinted" Brinks, 82ndposer and dakra8le mentioned in one thread....

HO LEE CHIT


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 26, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> OMG, Will "i invinted" Brinks, 82ndposer and dakra8le mentioned in one thread....
> 
> HO LEE CHIT



We still host Kradle’s amazing song/video on our server. #neverforget

https://www.shadowspear.com/kradle.mp4


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 26, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> We still host Kradle’s amazing song/video on our server. #neverforget
> 
> https://www.shadowspear.com/kradle.mp4


HOLY SHIT THAT CANNOT BE REAL?! PLEASE TELL ME THAT IS REAL?!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 26, 2018)

Box said:


> So far I have read lots of promises...
> I have ZERO bacon
> I have ZERO donuts
> I have ZERO free beer
> ...


Right on, brother!

Typical politicians; a million promises but nothing to show for it.

Time to step it up, fellas...are you men or amoeba?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2018)

As Mod, I want everyone to know that I I take things seriously...


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 26, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> HOLY SHIT THAT CANNOT BE REAL?! PLEASE TELL ME THAT IS REAL?!



Oh it’s real. Our Ranger poser made it and I yanked it from YouTube before he did.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 26, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> Oh it’s real. Our Ranger poser made it and I yanked it from YouTube before he did.



That's from a poser?? 😲


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 26, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> That's from a poser?? 😲



Yeah.  And he had a kinky-weird thing for our resident Troll.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 26, 2018)

I forgot about Kradle and the claim of weiner licking. 

More importantly I forgot there are people here that don’t remember the pre-Kradle days. 

Shadowspear was great then, young ones. Make SS great again! This is your election! Grab some pussy, kill some people, emulate our government!! 

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 26, 2018)

So are we treating 2nd LTs as Monica Lewinskyesk interns then? @arch_angel up!


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 26, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> HOLY SHIT THAT CANNOT BE REAL?! PLEASE TELL ME THAT IS REAL?!


Son I am trying to help you. I remember back in the day when you reached out to the Admins and you asked for help to get out of the gay porn industry and become a Ranger. We gave you that support, like a brand new jock strap. But you continue to post theses very angry looking avatars. Please come to peace with your inner trans sexual soul.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 26, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> Son I am trying to help you. I remember back in the day when you reached out to the Admins and you asked for help to get out of the gay porn industry and become a Ranger. We gave you that support, like a brand new jock strap. But you continue to post theses very angry looking avatars. Please come to peace with your inner trans sexual soul.


... who said I’m out? I’m a college E4 and Savannah is a very artsy and “open minded city”- Spotify won’t pay for itself.... also I will continue changing them as long as you fuck with them. Eventually I’ll go dirty and (not edit another man posts like you just did,again[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 26, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> ... who said I’m out? I’m a college E4 and Savannah is a very artsy and “open minded city”- Spotify won’t pay for itself.... also I will continue changing them as long as you fuck with them. Eventually I’ll go dirty and post some of my gay porn videos and basically show I am unworthy to be a moderator ..


Oh but I can change everything. You are not behind the curtain yet young man.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 26, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> Oh but I can change everything. You are not behind the curtain yet young man.


GO AHEAD CHANGE OMAR HOMOPHOBE- CAUSE DASBOOT DONT SCARE (see avatar.)


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2018)

If you come at @DasBoot, you best not miss. The man's gotta code and y'all expect to run with the wolves come night but you spend all day sparring with puppies.

(Das, if you're going to have an Omar Little avatar, you need to bring the quotes. All in the game, yo, all in the game. I'm going to give you some random hate for your lack of vision.

Break, break...I think @Ooh-Rah is either dropping something epic or rick rolling us. His future could hang in the balance, we don't have time for a campaign lacking in trash talking.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 26, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> Oh but I can change everything. You are not behind the curtain yet young man.



Dude are you sporting a rainbow-hued polar bear as an avatar?  Something you need to tell us?


----------



## policemedic (Sep 26, 2018)

AWP said:


> Break, break...I think @Ooh-Rah is either dropping something epic or rick rolling us. His future could hang in the balance, we don't have time for a campaign lacking in trash talking.



Oh please...the image wasn't of the Thinker, or Iron Mike...y'know, manly shit.  That image smacks of surrender, kowtowing, and all the best parts of, "How did my life end up like this?  I had such a promising career as a fluffer, and now I spend my days trolling the avenue giving handies for spare change."


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 26, 2018)

AWP said:


> If you come at @DasBoot, you best not miss. The man's gotta code and y'all expect to run with the wolves come night but you spend all day sparring with puppies.
> 
> (Das, if you're going to have an Omar Little avatar, you need to bring the quotes. All in the game, yo, all in the game. I'm going to give you some random hate for your lack of vision.
> 
> Break, break...I think @Ooh-Rah is either dropping something epic or rick rolling us. His future could hang in the balance, we don't have time for a campaign lacking in trash talking.


I got the shotgun, you got the banhammer....

Man, ‘likes’ ain’t got no owners, only Admins...”

“Indeed.”


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 27, 2018)

x SF med said:


> And they call me a grammar Nazi.  We have just seen the birth of the grammar fascist Kiwi wanker...



Ladies and gentlemen, may I present, the Hilary of Shadowpear. Do as I say, not as I do, says x SF med. 

He doesn't even follow the rules of English, despite extolling the virtues of correct English ALL THE DAMN TIME. If we can't expect him to follow the rules of English, how can he follow the less important rules of Shadowspear? 

For that reason, ladies, gentlemen and those Marines inbetween, vote DasBoot. DasBoot doesn't even know the rules of English so he will enforce the rules of SS with a hard eye and a hard cock.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 27, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I forgot about Kradle and the claim of weiner licking.



Kradle just hated me because I called him on his bullshit, another guy called me 'weiner licker' because I didn't fall for his line of crap and expected him to comport himself as a human not an entitled pos.

Thanks for the tunes boss, maybe you could change up the video piece and have a cartoon WB dancing to the lousy rap.



SpitfireV said:


> He doesn't even follow the rules of English, despite extolling the virtues of correct English ALL THE DAMN TIME.



And to you, my Kiwi nemesis, I offer this: Politics and the English Language, George Orwell, 1946



DasBoot said:


> HOLY SHIT THAT CANNOT BE REAL?! PLEASE TELL ME THAT IS REAL?!



It is so real it's surreal...


----------



## policemedic (Sep 27, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> how can he follow the less important rules of Shadowspear?




Treasonous bastige, nothing compares to the supreme awe-inspiring magnifience that is ShadowSpear (with me as a mod, of course).

#votepolicemedic #teamdonut #mycompetitorsneedviagra


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 27, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


>





AWP said:


> If you come at @DasBoot, you best not miss. The man's gotta code and y'all expect to run with the wolves come night but you spend all day sparring with puppies.
> 
> (Das, if you're going to have an Omar Little avatar, you need to bring the quotes. All in the game, yo, all in the game. I'm going to give you some random hate for your lack of vision.
> 
> Break, break...I think @Ooh-Rah is either dropping something epic or rick rolling us. His future could hang in the balance, we don't have time for a campaign lacking in trash talking.



The biggest reason for this thread being weak is due to lack of participation. One person can only troll so much before it loses its fun. This is all of waiting for this "mic drop."


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 27, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Says the dude (or woman idk what Sailors identify as anymore).





NavyBuyer said:


> Never stood a day in a Navy uniform so can't say I identify as a sailor.





ThunderHorse said:


> Don't they cut your balls out when you join the Air Force? Cav just gets a hat to keep the sun out of our eyes. And you can drink out of it.





AWP said:


> Funny, except I'm not, nor have I ever been, in the Air Force.




All this great situational awareness around here. Now all we need is one person, like a Moderator, to ask for a picture of a Ranger's wife. Oh, wait!


Ooh-Rah said:


> Why don’t you send me a pic of what you are talking about, I’ll see if I can help!





medicchick said:


> I'm sure @Ranger Psych has some pictures to share...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## arch_angel (Sep 27, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> So are we treating 2nd LTs as Monica Lewinskyesk interns then? @arch_angel up!



I'll have you know, I look very flattering in a tight little dress. Just don't try to check out my ass too much, you'll get an eye full of ball sack swingin around.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 27, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 24226



It was a dark and stormy night...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## medicchick (Sep 27, 2018)

I thought @ShadowSpear was getting the ultimate word in here when I saw "Server is being upgraded, check back later"...


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 27, 2018)

medicchick said:


> I thought @ShadowSpear was getting the ultimate word in here when I saw "Server is being upgraded, check back later"...



Naw just doing upgrades to keep people from easily hacking this thing 😆


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 27, 2018)

To my opponents @Marauder06 and @x SF med- 

And of course @NavyBuyer


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 27, 2018)

And last, most certainly least- @policemedic


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 27, 2018)

At least there haven’t been any sexual assault allegations from 30 years ago. Or are you all saving that to the day prior to the vote? 🤔


----------



## digrar (Sep 27, 2018)

Going by the competence of the campaigns so far, that will be reserved for the day after voting finishes.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 27, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> At least there haven’t been any sexual assault allegations from 30 years ago. Or are you all saving that to the day prior to the vote? 🤔



There's a reason why @DasBoot has a clean shaven face.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 27, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> ...She has no butt....(mic drop)



My first act as mod, ban @DasBoot .


----------



## J. (Sep 27, 2018)

I’ll vote for whoever starts another Shadowspear Pet Thread.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 27, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> There's a reason why @DasBoot has a clean shaven face.



One week of leave dude, one week.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 27, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> My first act as mod, ban @DasBoot .



Is he still a member here?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> My first act as mod, ban @DasBoot .




That's like being an Army NCO and saying you're going to give someone an Article 15.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 28, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> View attachment 24235
> One week of leave dude, one week.



You look like you shaved your junk and used shoe goo to splatter it on your face.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 28, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> That's like being an Army NCO and saying you're going to give someone an Article 15.



Mattis wants commanders to rely more on UCMJ for disciplinary problems

Just following what our Lord and savior wants us to do.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 28, 2018)

*yaaaaawwwwnn.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 28, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> You look like you shaved your junk and used shoe goo to splatter it on your face.


Well your mom certainly has a thing for it.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 28, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 24245





Howard Roark laughed.

He stood almost naked at the edge of the cliff, the sea churning far below in an orgiastic froth. Floating like driftwood on the bluegreen waves, the bodies of the family in the camper-trailer; and at his feet, wrapped like sins in a ragged beach towel, the diced remains of the last dead hooker he had stuffed into the cuisenart. _Should I relieve myself of this heavy burden by casting myself into the sea?_ He thought._ Or should I just kick the dead hooker off the cliff..._

He brought his foot back like Pele and launched Esmeralda's bloody detritus into the sky, held both arms up in ecstasy and shouted to the wind and to the Gods:_ "IT'S GOOD!!!"_


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 28, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> View attachment 24235
> One week of leave dude, one week.


You went bald in a week?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Mattis wants commanders to rely more on UCMJ for disciplinary problems
> 
> Just following what our Lord and savior wants us *commanders* to do.



In nearly 100% of circumstances, NCOs (and most officers, for that matter) don't have the authority to administer UCMJ in the manner that many people seem to think they do.  Similarly, those of us who actually have a shot at getting elected mod know that except in very limited circumstances (e.g. spam cleaner on new joins) mods don't ban anyone.  Admins do.  We can recommend all day long, but we don't have that authority.  Just like the NCO/commander relationship.

...and that's probably a good thing, otherwise some enterprising young mod would simply temp-ban all of his/her competition until after the election :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 28, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 24245


Man that actually looks fun...


----------



## Gunz (Sep 28, 2018)

So maybe it doesn't have anything to do with this fucking thread, but it's literature, man, and you have to interpret the symbolism.

The guy on the cliff represents the candidates, specifically @Ooh-Rah, who after dealing with little high school shits with disrespectful attitudes for the past year, is probably ready to fling himself into the Great Void.

The rolled up beach towel represents the weight of their arguments. The dead hooker is cross-threads points for me. And the soccer reference is about all you Grass Faeries who think you're good enuf to get my vote.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 28, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^


BHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 28, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> So maybe it doesn't have anything to do with this fucking thread, but it's literature, man, and you have to interpret the symbolism.
> 
> The guy on the cliff represents the candidates, specifically @Ooh-Rah, who after dealing with little high school shits with disrespectful attitudes for the past year, is probably ready to fling himself into the Great Void.
> 
> The rolled up beach towel represents the weight of their arguments. The dead hooker is cross-threads points for me. And the soccer reference is about all you Grass Faeries who think you're good enuf to get my vote.



I dunno, man...sometimes a white whale is just a white whale...maybe @Ooh-Rah has truly gone off the deep end, drooling and staring at picturesque scenes and pretty cartoons is all he can do, just like how Lyle Alzado went out....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 28, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Well your mom certainly has a thing for it.



You'd have to be older than 12 to apply for said position, and she shoots better than you anyway.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 28, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> You'd have to be older than 12 to apply for said position, and she shoots better than you anyway.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 28, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> You'd have to be older than 12 to apply for said position, and she shoots better than you anyway.



Not to mention we all know that week-old facial pussy is routinely getting hammered by drunk dudes in an alley off River Street.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 28, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> In nearly 100% of circumstances, NCOs (and most officers, for that matter) don't have the authority to administer UCMJ in the manner that many people seem to think they do.  Similarly, those of us who actually have a shot at getting elected mod know that except in very limited circumstances (e.g. spam cleaner on new joins) mods don't ban anyone.  Admins do.  We can recommend all day long, but we don't have that authority.  Just like the NCO/commander relationship.
> 
> ...and that's probably a good thing, otherwise some enterprising young mod would simply temp-ban all of his/her competition until after the election :)


----------



## digrar (Sep 28, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> young mod



We have a young mod?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 28, 2018)

Alright, I guess someone is gonna have to get this party started... I would campaign for myself, but I am ineligible due to the overlords fears of a 36 year old claim of being banned for drunkenly raping the interwebs. However much evidence to this supposed unfounded and possibly documented claim, I will never submit to an FBI investigation. Therefore, I shall campaign for the Canuck, as I have in prior years, because, well he is my kinda crazy, and bacon, lots of bacon.

Now although our brother from the frozen North may impose 400% tarrifs on all future donations to ShadowSpear. You can rest assured that he will immediately follow up with any peepee slaps with an unconditional "sorry". For all you retards, that means he might bust your balls, but he will do it nicely and than allow you to move on from it. Always nice to have when your voting in someone who will most likely fuck with you when you act like a moron in the future, eh?

This brings me to the Troll, he is ugly. This old cave dweller has taken it upon himself to become the gestapo of the gramer Nazis. His use of the English language is by far supiror to most knuckle dragging shadowspearanites, and that is to be respected. However this Heinrich Himmler of the English language, will use his evil powers to insult and degrade your lack of education, leaving you screaming "What do we want? Dead trolls! When do we want it? Now!" This also leads me to him being a knife snob, proclaiming that only his twisted way of maintaining an edge is the only way to keep a knife sharp. He will mock your use of a coffee cup for expedient slick'em up job for opening your new box of bullshit from dollar a day shaves (or whatever y'all use your overpriced pig stickers for). All of this while knowing damn well that the Buck 110 is a far supiror pointy thing and is exceptional for skinning cats. We won't even get into disturbing taste in music... This ain't no Colin Kaepernick commercial, just don't do it...

Bringing me to Mara, this chick, where do I start, holy shit balls. Unless you want to read countless works of fiction, that are never finished, have zero coherent direction or understanding and leave you hating field grade officers. Vote NO! His ramblings of "more gooder leadership, unintelligible theory of how he made ShadowSpear great again and his collusion of this, and past elections with the Amoral War Profiteer formally known as FreeFalling are always evident. Unless you want to read fake news of how only Intel nerds win wars, vote NO!

Bringing me to the moto fuck, who is constantly making barking noises in the background about how Semper Fi his moderatorship is. Now I love you Marines, but this fucking guy, holy make an intro post and submit for vetting,  we will check your prostate without gloves, let me run you off before I welcome you to ShadowSpear. I dont think I've ever seen someone so enthralled with being the guy who gets to tell the other guy... I mean fuck my life, he literally tried to censor my first amendment right to call everyone fuck nuggets, this dude is the Mark Zuckerberg of ShadowSpear. 

I guess I'll start on the non moderators now. The trans-cop/medic, or whatever the fuck he is swating today. This dude just knows too much stuff, always in the background with the right answer to everything. I mean we can all agree that Harmony Church was a shit place to go for "carry heavy shit" school. But for fuck sakes comparing where you went to basic training on here is like comparing kendergartens. Who fucking does that?

Then their is the little Ranger who could, what in the fuck is that peachfuzz on your face son. I mean I will campaign for you bro, but don't make it impossible for me. May be this ain't your year, we could always wait a few election for your nutts to drop. Tap dancing on your dick with golf shoes is not how you win elections...

That other Marine, to quote the notorious "who the fuck is that guy"?

To bring this to a close, all you retards need to step the shit talk up, or the evil overlords will fuck us by selecting sheep shagging members from odd places like New Zealand, which they probably will do anyway. The game has always been rigged...

VOTE BACON!

***for those I missed, it's not that you are important or that I don't have anything bad to say about you. Y'all suck too!***


P.S. I love all you fucks and didn't mean any of that shit I just said about you.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 28, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Alright, I guess someone is gonna have to get this party started... I would campaign for myself, but I am ineligible due to the overlords fears of a 36 year old claim of being banned for drunkenly raping the interwebs. However much evidence to this supposed unfounded and possibly documented claim, I will never submit to an FBI investigation. Therefore, I shall campaign for the Canuck, as I have in prior years, because, well he is my kinda crazy, and bacon, lots of bacon.
> 
> Now although our brother from the frozen North may impose 400% tarrifs on all future donations to ShadowSpear. You can rest assured that he will immediately follow up with any peepee slaps with an unconditional "sorry". For all you retards, that means he might bust your balls, but he will do it nicely and than allow you to move on from it. Always nice to have when your voting in someone who will most likely fuck with you when you act like a moron in the future, eh?
> 
> ...



Poetry.  Like T.S. Elliott but with naughty words.  Makes my privates tingle.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 28, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Alright, I guess someone is gonna have to get this party started... I would campaign for myself, but I am ineligible due to the overlords fears of a 36 year old claim of being banned for drunkenly raping the interwebs. However much evidence to this supposed unfounded and possibly documented claim, I will never submit to an FBI investigation. Therefore, I shall campaign for the Canuck, as I have in prior years, because, well he is my kinda crazy, and bacon, lots of bacon.
> 
> Now although our brother from the frozen North may impose 400% tarrifs on all future donations to ShadowSpear. You can rest assured that he will immediately follow up with any peepee slaps with an unconditional "sorry". For all you retards, that means he might bust your balls, but he will do it nicely and than allow you to move on from it. Always nice to have when your voting in someone who will most likely fuck with you when you act like a moron in the future, eh?
> 
> ...



Paid for by all future tariffs.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 28, 2018)

Freaking Canadian collusion right there...

...but  I do like bacon.....mmmmmmmm


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 24249




|

I'm pretty sure that's a live-action screen capture of your vote tally from last year.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 28, 2018)

digrar said:


> We have a young mod?


It's all relative.


----------



## digrar (Sep 28, 2018)

Relative to the Troll, we're all embryos...


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 28, 2018)

@x SF med and @Ranger Psych colluding against me. SAD.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 28, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 24252|
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's a live-action screen capture of your vote tally from last year.



Close! And I'll keep on applying until I've run out of crayons. 


Lucky for everyone I've got a few to go.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 28, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 24255



Congratulations! You've finally peaked in life.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2018)

Suspending my smack-talking until the polls open.  See you at the voting booth, bitches.


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2018)

If a man will quit on this thread, how can you expect him to serve the people?


----------



## Box (Sep 28, 2018)

I think we should delay the vote until some additional vetting has been done.......


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 28, 2018)

@AWP


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2018)

@DasBoot don't bit the hand that feeds you. My ability to steer this election away from you is like your mom: cheap and easy. Just because @amlove21 is your bottom bitch doesn't mean you are guaranteed anything.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 28, 2018)

AWP said:


> @DasBoot don't bit the hand that feeds you. My ability to steer this election away from you is like your mom: cheap and easy. Just because @amlove21 is your bottom bitch doesn't mean you are guaranteed anything.


I’m more of a power bottom; a lot of my power comes from the bottom.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 28, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I’m more of a power bottom; a lot of my power comes from the bottom.


MRE peanut butter will do that.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 29, 2018)

I’m already voting for the one motherfucker that I know caught my Cecil B. De Mille reference several months ago when I nuked a certain thread from orbit. The rest of y’all motherfuckers had best spit the rubber dicks out your mouths. Especially you, @DasBoot, not even a real dick in your mouth makes that glued on pube fuzz look real.

My other votes are for sale. I don’t care how many dildo/puddin’ pops you laced with roofies in high school, but extra points are awarded for top shelf scotch, and POV footage of someone hanging a hooker upside down by her tits on a unicycle, breaking off her forearm and jamming it so far up her ass that you skullfuck her to death with it while whistling “Scotland The Brave.” Because that’s what this thread needs right now.


#TeamDonutHole


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 29, 2018)

And here I thought appeasement by kabob and other attempts to make an impromptu home invasion more survivable would count for something.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 29, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> And here I thought appeasement by kabob and other attempts to make an impromptu home invasion more survivable would count for something.



I’ll think of a hash tag for you later. 😈


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 29, 2018)

People, we're being played. The admins are using us for their own amusement and delight. A very _fanciful_ delight in some cases, if you get my drift. 

We must rise up against the colonists. Why do we not get a say in the admin staff? Why, this is practically France 1789! They only want us to eat cake. 

Let's stop the infighting and start the, erm, out-fighting against the admins. They are the ones truly worthy of our scorn and derision.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 29, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> And here I thought appeasement by kabob and other attempts to make an impromptu home invasion more survivable would count for something.


 
It does count, but the video you showed me of the quad-amputee trans midget tap-dancing while wearing a coconut bra and banana hammock sealed the deal. 

#TeamFucktimusPrime #BouncyBouncy


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Seditious post


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 29, 2018)

I see nothing but queens.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## DasBoot (Sep 29, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 24262


Oh I’ve been nice until now but now you went after Leave Beard.... you do not go after Leave Beard....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 29, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I mean fuck my life, he literally tried to censor my first amendment right to call everyone fuck nuggets, this dude is the Mark Zuckerberg of ShadowSpear.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 29, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> All this great situational awareness around here. Now all we need is one person, like a Moderator, to ask for a picture of a Ranger's wife. Oh, wait!




Speaking of situational awareness...if you are going to take the time to research the archives to go after someone, don't miss the fucking grail post, in my haste to save my life....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 29, 2018)

*


DasBoot said:



			“Whenever I feel bad about joining the Army, I remeber it could be worse- I could have joined the Marines”- DasBoot, drunk, circa 2017.
		
Click to expand...

*


DasBoot said:


> *I make fun of Marines, I may think their haircuts are dumb as fuck, and that they need to cool it when they come down to Savannah to party.*




Do you scoff at us because you could not be one of us?

Do we really want a mod who bases his biases on that which he cannot accomplish?


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 29, 2018)

This is some Pusha T Story of Adidon levels of investigation.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 29, 2018)

*Is this really the man you want in charge of site vetting?*

The Stephen Belding Report: Is Canada the most evil nation in history?


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 29, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Oh I’ve been nice until now but now you went after Leave Beard.... you do not go after Leave Beard....





We are all here for you bro.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 29, 2018)

Put your undies in the dryer rather than on the line this week Dasbot- I think a certain someone might steal them for "evidence."


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 29, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Do you scoff at us because you could not be one of us?
> 
> Do we really want a mod who bases his biases on that which he cannot accomplish?
> 
> ...


Oh like every dude who joined the military did not want to be a Marine, a SEAL, a PJ, Ranger, EOD tech, fireman, porn start, and dolphin trainer all before they were 20.

Do we really need to delve into your old super conservative habits and study the evolution of @Ooh-Rah into one of the main bastions of liberalism this board has to offer?

Also, let’s be real- if I had joined the Marin Crops or anyone else when I got out of college, I would still be totally absent any Afghan dust on my boots...oh and the only guy I ever saw quit Ranger school outright was an 0311...


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 29, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Put your undies in the dryer rather than on the line this week Dasbot- I think a certain someone might steal them for "evidence."


More like my browser history.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 29, 2018)

@NavyBuyer , @x SF med, @Ooh-Rah, @RackMaster on Fridays...


Me on fridays (pictured left):


Who do you really want repping you, SHADOWSPEAR?


----------



## policemedic (Sep 29, 2018)

The problem is you’re the one being tossed.  But hey, you gotta do you.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 29, 2018)

Jesus, @Ooh-Rah coming in hot, weapons free...after two weeks of posting nature pictures. 'Murica. Rah. Kill. Marines.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 29, 2018)

policemedic said:


> The problem is you’re the one being tossed.  But hey, you gotta do you.


I think we all know who I am...


----------



## policemedic (Sep 29, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Do you scoff at us because you could not be one of us?
> 
> Do we really want a mod who bases his biases on that which he cannot accomplish?
> 
> ...



Point to the Marine.  Here's your reward:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/34de2q


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 29, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Do we really need to delve into your old super conservative habits and study the evolution of @Ooh-Rah into one of the main bastions of liberalism this board has to offer?



DId you shave yet? If you have, I have valuable information that may assist your bid for employment.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 29, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> DId you shave yet? If you have, I have valuable information that may assist your bid for employment.


Dude I shaved a day after that photo was taken lol no way you can get a full beard on block leave, no matter how manly you are...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 29, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Dude I shaved a day after that photo was taken lol no way you can get a full beard on block leave, no matter how manly you are...



Thank the deities.

Ooh-Rah was Supply.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 1, 2018)

This thread has almost moved to page 2. Time to close it and move to a vote.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 1, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> This thread has almost moved to page 2. *Time to close it and move to a vote*.



You're all a bunch of losers.  They should shut down the elections for the kindergarten-level of shit-talking.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 1, 2018)

All your votes are belong to me.  Let’s just call this thing in my favor and I shall begin my reign...er, term.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 1, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> You're all a bunch of losers.  They should shut down the elections for the kindergarten-level of shit-talking.



Shut up before I grab you by the pussy. 



















😁


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2018)

Consider the bacon in the mail.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 1, 2018)

The polls are up!


----------



## policemedic (Oct 1, 2018)

All right, you smarmy bastards and black-flag flying bitches.....get out there and vote (for me!).

Don’t vote for the other candidates; they suck.  Of course, I speak of their total and complete moral, intellectual and physical inability to properly lord it over you, I mean, impartially moderate.  Except for @DasBoot, in his case I speak literally.  He’s a cock-gobbler from way back.

Don’t suffer from voter’s regret; it’s worse than the way you felt after that trip to the donkey bar in Tajikistan with you-know-who’s mom.

#teamdonut #votepolicemedic #mycampaignmanagerknowswhatyoudrive


----------



## policemedic (Oct 1, 2018)

ShadowSpear with me as a mod...


----------



## digrar (Oct 1, 2018)

Vote early and vote often.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Blizzard (Oct 1, 2018)

Haven't voted yet (I'm still for sale) but looks like @DasBoot is in a tight race for the coveted 4th mod spot.  Bet he wishes he wasn't talking shit about Gal Gadot's ass now.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah that's right, my Canuckistanian friend from the North is kicking y'alls butts!

VOTE BACON!!!


----------



## DC (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 1, 2018)

HTF you bitches be votin' fo hoes who didn't even participate in the mod election campaign thread? No wonder people like Hillary Clinton get elected, blind sheep are given voting rights.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 1, 2018)

WTF how am I losing to a Canuckistanian??  We need to MAGA up in this bitch.


----------



## digrar (Oct 1, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> WTF how am I losing to a Canuckistanian??  We need to MMGA up in this bitch.
> 
> 
> * Make Micronesia Great Again



Are you even considered American living out in the Islands?


----------



## DC (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 2, 2018)

Just remember, a vote for @policemedic means the Irish car bomb you get will actually come in a pint glass.

#teamdonuthole  #allentownvotedwrong  #irishwhiskeywins
#ThinkofPMWhenYouStartYourCar


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 2, 2018)

#makessgruntagain #breakthetie


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 2, 2018)

I would probably be winning if the current admins didn’t have hundreds of banned and deleted users “voting” for them....


----------



## Box (Oct 2, 2018)

When do we start filling complaints of collusion and campaign finance violations?


----------



## Gunz (Oct 2, 2018)

Sgt Preston of the Yukon: "I voted for @RackMaster and so did my faithful companion, Yukon King...and we don't even know what a computer is."

Yukon King: "BARK!"


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 2, 2018)

Before I vote I want to know why my anti-virus is telling me this is a suspicious site credentialed by Putininya LLC. in Russia...?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 2, 2018)

Enjoying my victory today by golfing and smoking multiple cigars. I got more votes than @Marauder06  thought I would. It was a good election cycle.


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2018)

So the polls open for a WEEK and you "people" go silent like Helen Keller in a sensory deprivation chamber? Not one of you deserves a spot on the roster.

Cowards. Our members deserve better.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 3, 2018)

View attachment 24316


AWP said:


> Cowards. Our members deserve better



Again the admin overlords show how they really see us:


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Again the admin overlords show how they really see us:



Know your fucking place. SHU program, 23 hour lockdown. I'm winning, I'm always winning. King King's a bitch.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 3, 2018)

It's ok to surrender early.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 3, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I would probably be winning if the current admins didn’t have hundreds of banned and deleted users “voting” for them....


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 3, 2018)

AWP said:


> So the polls open for a WEEK and you "people" go silent like Helen Keller in a sensory deprivation chamber? Not one of you deserves a spot on the roster.
> 
> Cowards. Our members deserve better.



This is what I am sensing:


----------



## Gunz (Oct 3, 2018)

Here...have some fucking bombs.


----------



## DC (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## x SF med (Oct 3, 2018)

I have other things on my mind lately, and today is not a day that makes me happy.  Luckily, I'm off work so I am able to pack and think about lost friends.

What happens with the election, stays with the election, I stay a mod, or I'm back in gen pop as a green tag...  either way I'll do what I can to keep the site true to it's roots as a place for mentoring, cameraderie and asshattery.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 3, 2018)

x SF med said:


> I have other things on my mind lately, and today is not a day that makes me happy.  Luckily, I'm off work so I am able to pack and think about lost friends.
> 
> What happens with the election, stays with the election, I stay a mod, or I'm back in gen pop as a green tag...  either way I'll do what I can to keep the site true to it's roots as a place for mentoring, cameraderie and asshattery.




Sooooo I can still grab you by the pussy then? Yes!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 3, 2018)

This year as I complete a full term as a mod, I actually like the candidates I see running. (Other than that Bacon guy and the German boot dude)  

While I aspire to continue as a mod, I can’t say I’d be butt-hurt “losing to that guy”...other than maybe that Navy guy, what the fuck is a Navy Buyer anyway?

As a current staff-member it does not feel right going after staff members who are also running again ... I know too much about them now! 

The election of 2016 was a great trash talking thread because of the uniqueness of the candidates running. Hell, freeking MetalMom quit the forum 2 or 3 times within that thread.  LOL

Last year’s had its moments, but turned ugly - to the point of getting personal and nasty; then using the thread to veil it.

I enjoyed the couple weeks of back-and-forth this year and was glad no one went too far - attempted homor or not, once the line is crossed there is no going back.

There are more ways than you might guess where a member can contribute to the success of this forum, and I think I have found mine.  

Vote Ooh-Rah, I’ll change your CUT to something cool!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 3, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> While I aspire to continue as a mod, I can’t say I’d be butt-hurt “losing to that guy”...other than maybe that Navy guy, what the fuck is a Navy Buyer anyway?
> 
> Vote Ooh-Rah, I’ll change your CUT to something cool!


----------



## DC (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 3, 2018)

What's cool about my 36 current votes is that this year I only had to vote for myself 35 times to get to second place in the polls.  Last year I had to vote for myself like 50 times or something to get to a similar position.








It's all over but the crying now.  All of the other mods should save themselves further embarrassment and drop out now.  Especially Rackmaster.

break/break

Ref. Ooh-Rah's comments about last year's mod election.  Some of you might not have been aware of all the details about what was going on, some of you weren't even members at the time.  But I've been a member of ShadowSpear since it was founded in 2006, and about this time last year was, IMO, kind of a low point in the history of the site.  The good news is, the site came together and handled business.  Some things were changed.  The people responsible for causing unnecessary strife were banned or eventually quit on their own.  And our family here is better because of it.  

There is a lot that goes on behind the scenes that most members never see.  Some of it involves making difficult and controversial decisions.  While the mods provide input, this responsibility ultimately falls on the admins.  Echoing what The Troll said, I'm grateful to be involved in this site in whatever role seems appropriate.

...but all of this is kind of moot anyway, since I'm going to win this year's mod election in a landslide like I normally do, even if I have to call every Russian I know.  #collusion #MSSGA #TeamMara


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 3, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> this year I only had to vote for myself 35 times to get to second place in the polls.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 3, 2018)

I think you're all retards.


----------



## DC (Oct 3, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I think you're all retards.


Don’t you mean retired?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 3, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> What's cool about my 36 current votes is that this year I only had to vote for myself 35 times to get to second place in the polls.  Last year I had to vote for myself like 50 times or something to get to a similar position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunz (Oct 3, 2018)

What do they call a dick in Canada?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 3, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> What do they call a dick in Canada?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## DasBoot (Oct 4, 2018)

My campaign in a nut shell


----------



## Gunz (Oct 4, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> My campaign in a nut shell




I voted for you because I thought you would _"lead the way."_ WTF happened to that? A fucking foreigner has more votes than you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 4, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 24343



Be quiet, you!


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 4, 2018)

After consulting the election rulebook, it seems clear that "if there be-est a tie, the name of him whomever shall be-eth uppermost in the listing, you shall declare him winner."

Hm, who knew?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 4, 2018)

Pardus has fucked more sheep than the number of votes I recieved. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## DC (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## RackMaster (Oct 4, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> After consulting the election rulebook, it seems clear that "if there be-est a tie, the name of him whomever shall be-eth uppermost in the listing, you shall declare him winner."
> 
> Hm, who knew?



The same rule book you keep writing new shit into?


----------



## DC (Oct 4, 2018)

Rigged youze say?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Blizzard (Oct 4, 2018)

DC said:


>


That show is friggin hilarious!


----------



## AWP (Oct 5, 2018)

Ooooh, we have Giphy support now? Let's use that to connect with voters. We're original! Just like the other guys!

Let me guess, y'all would advise Hillary to skip Wisconsin. "You totally don't need to connect with voters outside of our metrics. That guy made a movie about that guy and baseball. It works! Trust the process."

Things better than this thread:
- Oma pr0n
- Sarah McLachlan ASPCA commercials
- The Dallas Cowboys
- A Pontiac Fiero
- Kristen Stewart's emotional range
- Your mom's burned pancakes for breakfast
- Monday


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 5, 2018)

RackMaster said:


>


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 5, 2018)

Except for 14 of you all...


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 5, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Except for 14 of you all...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 5, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Except for 14 of you all...



You are not gonna be one of those dudes who tells all election how fucked up we are for not voting for you, are you?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 5, 2018)

As a group you Mods suck already. Not one of you  reached out to me to rig this. Power behind the curtain.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> As a group you Mods suck already. Not one of you  reached out to me to rig this. Power behind the curtain.



We thought you were hibernating already.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 5, 2018)

Still not to late to vote in a Grunt!


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 5, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Still not to late to vote in a Grunt!



Not looking like geriatric David Byrne in a bow tie, there’s not.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 5, 2018)

#teamdonut!

#fuckers


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 5, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> As a group you Mods suck already. Not one of you  reached out to me to rig this. Power behind the curtain.



It's hard for me to take someone seriously when their avatar is the poster child for the furby LGBTQ movement.


----------



## AWP (Oct 5, 2018)

You know why there's a vote this year? The FBI investigated this thread and found no evidence of actual smack talking.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 5, 2018)

AWP said:


> You know why there's a vote this year? The FBI investigated this thread and found no evidence of actual smack talking.


That's what happens when some of the best smack talkers are made admins and no longer have to pander to us peons for votes.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 6, 2018)

medicchick said:


> That's what happens when some of the best smack talkers are made admins and no longer have to pander to us peons for votes.




I know, right!  Down with the evil admins!


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2018)

medicchick said:


> That's what happens when some of the best smack talkers are made admins and no longer have to pander to us peons for votes.



Why the praise? What do you want?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 6, 2018)

Other than myself, of course, you and @amlove21 are some of the top smack talkers on the board.   But long years of admin-ing have left you dull, weak.  No longer up to the task of talking smack.  Instead, you are content to let a gay panda bear be your voice.  Shrill.  Cracking.  Shriveled.  Impotent.  Just like the man himself.  A shell of what you once were.  Now you're a myth; an old wives tale told to spook newbs.  

"Don't piss off AWP, he'll call the Stukas!"

"AWP?  What, or who, is that?  And a Stuka?  Isn't that some kind of roof or something?"

Sad.

I saw sparks of your former glory in one man:  DasBoot.  He had the fire, the flavor, that was Freefalling.  You lost your mojo when you set aside the Free and became the AWP.  

Time for a new generation to wear the crown.


----------



## DC (Oct 6, 2018)

Someone say Stuka?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 6, 2018)

More like "stucco."


----------



## x SF med (Oct 6, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> As a group you Mods suck already. Not one of you  reached out to me to rig this. Power behind the curtain.



None of us thought you were still here, don't blame us for you being quiet.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 6, 2018)

Now you fucking cunts turn on the admins. 

We could have lopped their heads off _days ago_.


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Some weak ass post goes here









What you proved is that I'm a legend. I'm Shadowspear's John Wick, Baba Yaga, the Boogeyman, the one who keeps the rabble in line. Who are you? People think you're a chick. That and your butt hurt are the board's #MeToo moment. Sad. Your background, your education, all outclassed by moi.

I'd call your case studies trash, but they're still sitting in the can, you can't even bother to take them to the dump. Festering masses on the corner, kind of like some of the moms around here, you hang on to them for nostalgia? Sentimentality? Laziness? We may never know the answers. I'd ask why, but you'd try to channel some inner bad ass for a rebuttal. Yawn. We get it, you're tough.  There, I dropped a smilie so you wouldn't think my last statement is a compliment. 






Let me paraphrase Bane: Being an Admin has cost you your strength, being a Mod has defeated you. Miss Mara, you hate me because you ain't me. My Stukas soar, bringing death and destruction. Your case studies? No one knows what they bring. I'm an icon, the flag over Iwo Jima, Washington Crossing the Delaware, a police chief with a .38 dispatching a Viet Cong. You're a blue dress, Love Canal, 23 miles to Moscow in December. Your best days saw you fight with @pardus for second place whereas I always went home with the prom queen.

May you find peace.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 6, 2018)

AWP said:


> Why the praise? What do you want?



Women got you that paranoid or just people in general?

Or the snarky answer of You can't provide what I want...


----------



## Poccington (Oct 6, 2018)

This thread is exceptional.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 6, 2018)

A vote for me shall Free the Bacon! 





And since some of you are still voting for the Officer Chick that's all words and no finish.  I'm just going to eat all your bribes.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 6, 2018)

*Ooh-Rah's 2018 Mod Election Video -- Click Me --  Because this site will not let me embed it!*

*Yes, it's my 3rd Annual Hitler Video...so vote for me **(or not)** but watch my damn video!*


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Ooh-Rah's 2018 Mod Election Video -- Click Me --  Because this site will not let me embed it!*
> 
> *Yes, it's my 3rd Annual Hitler Video...so vote for me **(or not)** but watch my damn video!*




BWWAAAAAAAAHHAAAAAAAAA  I totally lost it over "Fuck off, Amlove," and "It ok Kitty you'll find a way back in" bwahhhhhhaaaaa. Well done, Marine, well done.


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2018)

"It's okay, Kitty, you'll find another way back in."

God DAMN.... @Ooh-Rah just dropped the fucking mic.

"That Dolt Ooh Rah could do you job." 

You even caption how @Polar Bear writes!

That was pure genius. Holy shit....


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 6, 2018)

I just pissed my pants laughing so hard. That’s some good shit


----------



## DC (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 6, 2018)

Fucking awesome Ooh-Rah, well done


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2018)

A Marine did that...you Mod wannabes should choke yourselves.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> BWWAAAAAAAAHHAAAAAAAAA  I totally lost it over "Fuck off, Amlove," and "It ok Kitty you'll find a way back in" bwahhhhhhaaaaa. Well done, Marine, well done.



I’ve seen a lot of those vids over the years.  This was the best one.


----------



## Box (Oct 6, 2018)

No smack talking?

You're ugly
Your mom dresses you funny
Your dad has a crush on Diane Feinkenstien
...uhm, and you're ugly
Dont vote for that one guy, hes a dick
Dont vote for that other guy either hes a dick two.
Down with the machine


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 6, 2018)

That was fucking gold, @Ooh-Rah. Fucking gold. 


That said, Kitties don’t like to shit in a litter box when it’s full. 😈


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 6, 2018)

Nice meme you got there, bro.



AWP said:


>



I wonder where I've seen it before?

Oh I remember now.  In one of MY POSTS IN THIS VERY THREAD.



Marauder06 said:


> ]



Look I know I was channeling MGK earlier but this... this requires me to flip the script and go old school Em:






I'm so in your head that you are incapable of independent thought.  All you can come up with is repeating memes I used against you.  Go ahead and turn the keys to the Stuka over to @DasBoot.  Maybe he can do better.



AWP said:


> May you find peace.


Oh yeah, the only "piece" I'm going to go find now is... your mom.


----------



## DC (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 6, 2018)

DC said:


>



"Yo mama" jokes are reserved only for AWP, Amlove, and Pardus.  Pardus has been a complete no-show this year, I thought it might be because he's tired of losing to me every year but it's probably because he's sitting in an ICE black site on trumped-up immigration charges that they're using to hold him until he War Crimes Tribunal convenes in the Hague.  Amlove is doing... whatever Air Force SOF guys do when they're not SOF-ing.  So that leaves AWP... such as he is.  I mean, there's really not much left.  It's sad to see the state of the man.  Good thing Das Boot is there to step up.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 6, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> "Yo mama" ......


Shush Woman, know your place, know your role....


----------



## Grunt (Oct 6, 2018)

I am beginning to think that you are all equally worthless...


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2018)

Grunt said:


> I am beginning to think that you are all equally worthless...



There is no place for service bigotry on my beloved Shadowspear...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 6, 2018)

You guys suck.....

@Marauder06 you are an old has been maybe at best who dwells on the fact that he was part of something special one day but became too good at power point and was pushed out of greatness!!!!

@DasBoot bro I voted for you cause you came strong but still you are a RANGER, you are and always will be a support guy....I think its cute how you act tuff but hit me up when you have over 15 deployments.....

@RackMaster there is nothing bad I can say about you other then the North remembers!  I want bacon air drops from now until I say otherwise!!!!

@x SF med you are too old, I mean shit you were Joshua's medic when he marched around Jericho.  You are a legend but need to step down!  I feel like you would better serve the community taking donations at the ABN SOF Museum Downtown Fayetteville....I mean I'm sure you sewed the first MFF parachute.....

@Ooh-Rah cool video but really that was like 8th inning shit when you are down by 4 touchdowns and your goalie is hurt!  A true Vikings fan..........

@NavyBuyer get your ass to the chapel for sexxx underway!

@policemedic you are a motha f'n legend in my opinion.....I voted for that perfect ass of yours.....but if I have anything badd to say about you its you need to post more pics of you doing crics and chest tubes....I wanna see broken ribs and ovaries and .shit..


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 6, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> You guys suck.....
> 
> @Marauder06 you are an old has been maybe at best who dwells on the fact that he was part of something special one day but became too good at power point and was pushed out of greatness!!!!
> 
> ...


Dafuq? Did the commo guy just say Rangers are support? You mean the unit leading OFS? You mean one of the only units still going out? Go figure out how to change the battery on your 117G... oh wait big army doesn’t have those yet oh... well... go fuck yourself, non-runner.


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Dafuq? Did the commo guy just say Rangers are support? You mean the unit leading OFS? You mean one of the only units still going out? Go figure out how to change the battery on your 117G... oh wait big army doesn’t have those yet oh... well... go fuck yourself, non-runner.



This is hilarious for so many reasons that I can't go into.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 7, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> You guys suck.....
> 
> @Marauder06 you are an old has been maybe at best who dwells on the fact that he was part of something special one day but became too good at power point and was pushed out...



Way to be late, light, and lost to the party this year.  Tell me again where your name is on this year’s ballot?



Shhhhh... the grownups are talking.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 7, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Go figure out how to change the battery on your 117G... oh wait big army doesn’t have those yet oh... well... go fuck yourself, non-runner.



Is a 117G the radio you use to listen to Nickelback?

You rite though, at the 146th Airborne Sanitary Squadron (ASS), we always get everyone else's shit!  Next month we are going to Tuscon to dig out some F4 Phantoms and remove their radios so we can upgrade our inventory.  I'll send pics if my Unit has enough AOL minutes leftover!





Marauder06 said:


> Way to be late, light, and lost to the party this year.  Tell me again where your name is on this year’s ballot?
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh... the grownups are talking.



"A Cav Scout, Security Force and Nickelback fan walked into the Bar....Bartender said Hi Marauder!"

Intel, the only people that are wrong more then the weather people and still keep their jobs.....calm down I voted for both you guys!


----------



## Box (Oct 8, 2018)

wait - did we ever establish a partisan divide for this election? 

imagine the horror if someone voted for the wrong party


----------



## DC (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 9, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I
> 
> Intel, the only people that are wrong more then the weather people and still keep their jobs.....calm down I voted for both you guys!



Hang on! Sometimes the weather people luck out.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2018)

The winners of the 2018 Smack Talking thread:

Best Gratuitous Usage of Meat: @RackMaster 
Best Old Grumpy Bastard Yelling at a Cloud: @x SF med 
Best Commercial: @Ooh-Rah 
Best Guy We've Already Forgotten: Um, whoever's not here.
Best New Anal Starlet: @DasBoot 
Best Boring Ass Campaign No One Will Remember By Lunch: @policemedic 
Best Butthurt Whinging Gender Fluid Candidate: @Marauder06


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2018)

You forgot biggest bastige admin... @AWP, formerly known as Freefalling....


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 9, 2018)

AWP said:


> The winners of the 2018 Smack Talking thread:
> 
> 
> Best Butthurt Whinging Gender Fluid Candidate: [/S][/S]  Guy with the most votes (again) this year:  @Marauder06



Sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of my victory song.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 9, 2018)

Woo!  I won best beater of the meat!! 





Oh wait...


----------



## DC (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2018)

Oh wait....


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Oct 9, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Oh wait....




Hitler mentioned you.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2018)

Am I doing it right? 







@x SF med I expect payment by the end of the week 

😋


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2018)

So before we are officially done... I will say that every last one of you suck, except of course for the ones who won... those guys were great!

That said, I will dog the fuck out of everyone as usually. Welcome! 

Welcome back my Canuckistanian friend!


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 9, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> That said, I will dog the fuck out of everyone as usually. Welcome!



Dogging?!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Dogging?!



Like hogging, except he's going to get on his knees.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm done talking smack for another 12 months.  This will be the last post I make in this thread.

I really enjoyed this year's mod election.  I give DasBoot credit for the best smack talking by a candidate.  It reminds me of Amlove from back in the day.  Especially posts 55 and 67.

Ooh-rah, that video was GOLD.  Best we've ever had on the site.  And that "swift boat" move in post 250?  OMG.  Just... wow.  Well done.  It literally made me LOL.

AWP recertified his place as "chief instigator."

But what I appreciated most about this year's mod election was that all of the smack talking was done good-naturedly, like it's supposed to be.  Last year we had members who tried to use the election thread for passive-aggressive petty score-settling and undermining the staff as a group.  It was a bitch move, and appropriate action was ultimately taken.  This year we didn't have any of that.  The staff works hard to keep our little corner of the internet a family.  I'm glad that continued this year.

ShadowSpear is, AFAIK, the only comparable site that gives its members a chance to step up into positions that have a genuine impact on the site.  Most other sites are run by cabals that, being permanent and unaccountable, become complacent and, ultimately, dictatorial.  I have a lot of respect for anyone who puts themselves out there and tries to assume greater responsibility on behalf of the site.  I hope we have even more people run next year.

I'm one of the original members of the site (2006) and have been a member of the staff most of the time since.  I know I talked a lot of smack about how I'm always the top vote-getter and this year I was, but that's usually not the case.  In fact this might be the first time I placed first, I don't recall.  But at any rate you can look at the vote tallies and see how close this thing really was.  If it went on a little longer, there's no telling what the final results would have been. 

The numbers are also telling.  We have thousands of members, but many if not most prefer to lurk.  I don't have a problem with that.  We only have a hundred or so of what I consider regular, active participants.  So around 80 of them voted, which is a pretty good proportion IMO.  But only 55 of those voted for me.  So what that tells me is that the rest (about a third of voters) either don't know me as a member of the staff, or they dislike the way that I present myself on the site.  Either way, I'm going to think about that and see how I might make some improvements going forward.  It's hard to be "popular" and be a good leader, because it you're doing it right you're going to make some tough decisions which, while the right call, still piss people off.  But leaders also need to be accountable to the people, and these annual elections help ensure that.

And with that. I'll take my first-place finish in the mod election and as this smack talking thread and...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 10, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Dogging?!



Dog, as in raw doggin your mom. 😉


----------



## digrar (Oct 10, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> And with that. I'll take my first-place finish in the mod election and in this smack talking thread and...



Finish the case study?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 10, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Dog, as in raw doggin your mom. 😉



You should really google dogging... lol


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 10, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> your post.....







I must say, the smack-talking this year was so much like a team room or platoon room I missed from the past, it gave me warm fuzzies (that doesn't give you people license to make a move on me).  Last year was just uncomfortable, and mean-spirited.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 10, 2018)

Congratulations to all the Wieners.

I was saving this for Pardus...



But since he ain't here





Seriously, well done all, even you losers had me choking on my own dribble. Very entertaining campaign this year.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 10, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Congratulations to all the Wieners.
> 
> I was saving this for Pardus...
> 
> ...


----------



## policemedic (Oct 10, 2018)

Congratulations, fuckers 👍

While I didn’t win—something that defies logical explanation and will have right-minded site members puzzled for years—I can honestly say the men who did are upstanding, level-headed professionals who will do a yeoman’s job for the site.   Well done, boys.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 10, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Congratulations, fuckers 👍
> 
> While I didn’t win—something that defies logical explanation and will have right-minded site members puzzled for years—_*I can honestly say the men who did are upstanding, level-headed professionals*_ who will do a yeoman’s job for the site.   Well done, boys.



How much did they pay you?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 10, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Congratulations, fuckers 👍
> 
> While I didn’t win—something that defies logical explanation and will have right-minded site members puzzled for years—I can honestly say the men who did are upstanding, level-headed professionals who will do a yeoman’s job for the site.   Well done, boys.



Anything you say can and will be used against you next year.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 11, 2018)

And scene.

Until next year....

- locked -


----------

